# [G3D] AMD Catalyst 14.2 Beta V1.3 released



## Angrybutcher

I wonder if this fixes the "idle" glitch I'm seeing. In 14.1, in WoW (I haven't tested other games), if I'm sitting idle in the game, I see frame loss as in the game screen goes black for a fraction of a second, every few seconds. Once I start moving around again in any way, it doesn't happen. The framerate isn't dropping, just seems to be blocks of frames being skipped/dropped.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Already listed in the drivers forums:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469806/amd-catalyst-14-2-beta-v1-3/0_100


----------



## MacG32

Not everyone subscribes to the drivers forum, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Nevk

Thanks...







. !


----------



## 06yfz450ridr

finally can test my 7970 xfire setup in bf4 without issues


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Not everyone subscribes to the drivers forum, but thanks anyway.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> " AMD is pleased to announce the AMD Catalyst 14.2 Beta release to coincide with the North American launch of THIEF!"


I find it ironic that they launch new beta drivers with THIEF yet the game doesn't even have mantle support...


----------



## ArcticZero

Hoping this fixes the 14.1 OpenCL issues.


----------



## SkateZilla

DCS World Still Runs like Crap on AMD GPU's, XFire drops FPS.

I submit feedback and crap every driver release, and it's still being ignored.

Just keep pushing me to the green side why dont ya?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it ironic that they launch new beta drivers with THIEF yet the game doesn't even have mantle support...


Doesn't even have mantle support *yet*.

Next month it will and this driver optimized Thief with DX11 as well (as seen on an AMD slide about 14.2 beta before its release).

Also, OCN, remember to use Display Driver Uninstaller in order to avoid any issues pertaining to left over files from previous betas. It has helped me to avoid problems reported by users on previous drivers.


----------



## nitrubbb

but is trueaudio supported at launch?


----------



## gooface

hmm wish my 7870 would get some mantle love...


----------



## Durquavian

I see it says DX9 fix, say it is true.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Doesn't even have mantle support *yet*.
> 
> Next month it will and this driver optimized Thief with DX11 as well (as seen on an AMD slide about 14.2 beta before its release).


Considering that I received my CD key from AMD last week and was able to download the game from Steam earlier this week and that AMD has been giving out THIEF with basically every GPU since Nov 13, I am just considering this another failed mantle launch. Only time will tell if it is worst than the Battlefield 4 fiasco...


----------



## Sadmoto

And still no vram fix, what a joke.


----------



## drnilly007

Looks like a new card coming out R9 255 and looks like the ASUS R7 265 is included in this driver too.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Looks like a new card coming out R9 255 and looks like the ASUS R7 265 is included in this driver too.


I am more interested in knowing what the *R9* 260 is...
Quote:


> AMD665C.2 = "AMD Radeon R9 260"
> AMD665C.3 = "AMD Radeon R9 260"
> AMD665C.5 = "AMD Radeon R9 260"
> AMD665C.6 = "AMD Radeon R9 260"
> AMD6835.1 = "AMD Radeon R9 255"
> AMD6835.2 = "AMD Radeon R9 255"


----------



## The Lurking Ninja

Does this fix the multi-monitor screen flicker issue????


----------



## NoseKi||s

I'd like a stable bf4 Mantle with my 7970 but i doubt the drivers fix that.


----------



## lobsterbread

Has anyone tried out these drivers yet? I'm hoping they've resolved the vsync audio issue.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Looks like a new card coming out R9 255 and looks like the ASUS R7 265 is included in this driver too.
> 
> 
> 
> I am more interested in knowing what the *R9* 260 is...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD665C.2 = "AMD Radeon R9 260"
> AMD665C.3 = "AMD Radeon R9 260"
> AMD665C.5 = "AMD Radeon R9 260"
> AMD665C.6 = "AMD Radeon R9 260"
> AMD6835.1 = "AMD Radeon R9 255"
> AMD6835.2 = "AMD Radeon R9 255"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yay! more cards to flood the sub $250 market! Who know maybe a typographical error to match the actual errors within the driver its self.

Or seriously maybe the iGPU for the Piledriver FM2+ APUs.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> but is trueaudio supported at launch?


From what I understand it will be patched in to Thief with the mantle patch. So, the answer to your question is no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Considering that I received my CD key from AMD last week and was able to download the game from Steam earlier this week and that AMD has been giving out THIEF with basically every GPU since Nov 13, I am just considering this another failed mantle launch. Only time will tell if it is worst than the Battlefield 4 fiasco...


Mantle definitely seems to be off to a rocky start in terms of staying to schedule for availability although considering the benefits that it could potentially add to the PC gaming scene I think we should be patient for them to get it out with the least amount of issues. I know AMD should have been able to get their ish together and stay on schedule, but at least they are doing this for us which is what we should all be focusing on rather than the tumultuous launch. Think big picture rather than small picture as it seems that most of us are not socialized to see the big picture and it creates grievances that would otherwise not be felt so hard when phenomena like this are contextualized in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Think big picture rather than small picture.


The big picture is completely dependent on the small picture. The success of mantel relies on its adoption. So far, the first two mantle driven titles don't encourage adoption...


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobsterbread*
> 
> Has anyone tried out these drivers yet? I'm hoping they've resolved the vsync audio issue.


I'm curious about this as well. I'm at work so I can't test it. I'd like to run something newer than 13.11 Beta 9.2 or the first R9 290/290X WHQL drivers, but no functioning v-sync is a killer.


----------



## maarten12100

Dual graphics dx9 is solved maybe the green famboys can now stop about how Modded Skyrim can't run on a single R9 290x.(as if modded skyrim runs on anything if you instal 200 heavy mods...)

Still I'd like to see frame pacing reviews.


----------



## bencher

Download link is dead :/


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The big picture is completely dependent on the small picture. The success of mantel relies on its adoption. So far, the first two mantle driven titles don't encourage adoption...


I understand your point, but I respectfully do not agree with you. Having mantle come out late for the first 2 games which support it is not the issue at stake. What that shows us is that AMD and their partners are not exactly up to schedule. If everyone complains about the timing of mantle in the first few games while looking over the actual benefits the focus is shifted to a matter that is not important in hindsight. As long as they get it out at some point and it actually works we should all be looking at the actual gains over DX11 and not the minutia of the launch set backs in terms of time. It all comes down to how we, the consumers, set the tone of mantle and if it is negative then the industry will most likely look over the actual benefits and see that the consumers are complaining which will greatly diminish the chances of it catching on. AMD are playing their part as best as they can and we need to do the same.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Think big picture rather than small picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The big picture is completely dependent on the small picture. The success of mantel relies on its adoption. So far, the first two mantle driven titles don't encourage adoption...
Click to expand...

I am with you. I really like the idea of Mantle, specially because it removes GL dependence from the OS to the graphics card driver, meaning it makes Linux ports a lot easier, but AMD keeps attaching Mantle to horrible games.

BF4 is a broken mess. I'm quite sure that there's plenty of people who are putting the blame for BF4's horribleness on Mantle and AMD and not EA, specially with the whole thing with BF4 looking washed out when using Mantle.

From what I've seen about Theif, it seems like it's not that great of a game either.

But even then, I'm asking myself what PC titles have come out that have been "must have" awesome games since the consoles released, and I can't even think of one.


----------



## Artev

so does this include the 7950/7970 GCN mantle optimization that was said to be their "top priority" after launch? Mantle is still worthless for many users in BF4


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Dual graphics dx9 is solved maybe the green famboys can now stop about how Modded Skyrim can't run on a single R9 290x.(as if modded skyrim runs on anything if you instal 200 heavy mods...)
> 
> Still I'd like to see frame pacing reviews.


What does R9-290X have to do with Dual Graphics DX9 Fixes?

Dual Graphics is APU + Equivalent Discrete


----------



## RagingCain

Looks like I released BF4 - Frame Time Analyzer version 2.0 just in time.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-2-0-released/0_50


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> What does R9-290X have to do with Dual Graphics DX9 Fixes?
> 
> Dual Graphics is APU + Equivalent Discrete


Yea, I was also under that impression as AMD has never referred to crossfire as dual graphics.


----------



## Durquavian

D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Yea, I was also under that impression as AMD has never referred to crossfire as dual graphics.


Darnit got my hopes up. I thought CF. Lol


----------



## xnotx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> DCS World Still Runs like Crap on AMD GPU's, XFire drops FPS.
> 
> *I submit feedback and crap every driver release, and it's still being ignored.*
> 
> Just keep pushing me to the green side why dont ya?


You're right. And this is why I stopped submitting bug reports.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnotx2*
> 
> You're right. And this is why I stopped submitting bug reports.


If enough people report the problem they will try to fix it. If they get like 3 report for a problem do you think they will waste man hour for 3 people?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I understand your point, but I respectfully do not agree with you. Having mantle come out late for the first 2 games which support it is not the issue at stake. What that shows us is that AMD and their partners are not exactly up to schedule. If everyone complains about the timing of mantle in the first few games while looking over the actual benefits the focus is shifted to a matter that is not important in hindsight. As long as they get it out at some point and it actually works we should all be looking at the actual gains over DX11 and not the minutia of the launch set backs in terms of time. It all comes down to how we, the consumers, set the tone of mantle and if it is negative then the industry will most likely look over the actual benefits and see that the consumers are complaining which will greatly diminish the chances of it catching on. AMD are playing their part as best as they can and we need to do the same.


AMD already sells just 1/3 of all discrete graphics cards...




The success of mantel is intertwined with the sales of GCN compatible cards and APUs even when considering APUs, AMD is once again loosing marketshare:


Do you really think mantel is going to sway anyone wanting to pickup a new GPU for a mantle supported game release? Why would they consider mantle as added value when history, thus far, has shown that you will likely be done playing the game by the time mantle rolls around?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If enough people report the problem they will try to fix it. If they get like 3 report for a problem do you think they will waste man hour for 3 people?


I know alot of people that submitted the problem since Catalyst 13.4


----------



## kersoz2003

Guys good news I installed 14.2 and no stuttering in bf4 and I get over +10 + 15 fps more than directx









good job mantle is ready now I guess. And new page opened for nvida fan boy


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Guys good news I installed 14.2 and no stuttering in bf4 and I get over +10 + 15 fps more than directx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job mantle is ready now I guess. And new page opened for nvida fan boy


Thanks! I'll give it a try!

Btw, the "nvidia fan boy" comment really isn't necessary. Don't instigate the hate!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Whoa! CrossfireX 7970's in BF4 is smooth as butter! Loving it!!!!

So is it possible to be an AMD and Nvidia fanboy??







I'm rocking crossfireX 7970's and a GTX 780Ti in two systems muahhahaha!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Whoa! CrossfireX 7970's in BF4 is smooth as butter! Loving it!!!!
> 
> So is it possible to be an AMD and Nvidia fanboy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rocking crossfireX 7970's and a GTX 780Ti in two systems muahhahaha!


You can be a GPU enthusiast.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You can be a GPU enthusiast.


Amen!


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> AMD already sells just 1/3 of all discrete graphics cards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The success of mantel is intertwined with the sales of GCN compatible cards and APUs even when considering APUs, AMD is once again loosing marketshare:
> 
> 
> Do you really think mantel is going to sway anyone wanting to pickup a new GPU for a mantle supported game release? Why would they consider mantle as added value when history, thus far, has shown that you will likely be done playing the game by the time mantle rolls around?


If the focus is on the actual gains in performance and not the games that it runs thus far I think that people will be swayed to using GCN cards. Although, for now the attention seems to be on the actual games and the issues with them which really doesn't matter what so ever in the grand scheme of things. If mantle really shows gains over DX11 in every game it is implemented in and people focus on the quality of the gains and not the quality of the games, mantle will have a fighting chance to become industry standard. This would allow it to have a better chance of powering good games in the future and benefiting all gamers. I just don't see the point of keeping the attention on the quality of BF4 as a game or Thief as a game when speaking about mantle because it is so much bigger than that and to do so is completely missing the point of the benefits of the technology; mantle as a technology does not attend to the quality of a game as it attends to the performance. I see it as a misdirection of focus which usually happens when people focus on the micro rather than the macro although I do understand that we are socialized to automatically look at the micro so it makes sense that people are. It just misses the substantive issues in the greater majority of cases IMHO.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Amen!


And unfortunately, people like you are a severe minority on this board. We need more people who think the way you do. I hate the brand wars that happen in the news section, either from comments in threads, or threads themselves being posted by people who seem to make it their duty to have their GPU manufacturer have more news articles on the front page than the competitor.

Its kinda sad what OCN has turned into .


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Uggh, do I have to do a completely fresh install of this and remove the old Catalyst like with 14.1 to avoid issues?


----------



## Ultracarpet

I just want to be able to overclock again without my clocks dropping into the mid 900's in bf4... only problem I have had with 14.1


----------



## Kazumi

Looks like when my new MSI R9 290 GAMING cards arrive today I'll have to DL this and test it out. Getting rid of the stock cards in favor of something "better"..haha


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> And unfortunately, people like you are a severe minority on this board. We need more people who think the way you do. I hate the brand wars that happen in the news section, either from comments in threads, or threads themselves being posted by people who seem to make it their duty to have their GPU manufacturer have more news articles on the front page than the competitor.
> 
> Its kinda sad what OCN has turned into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Agreed! We need a Renaissance in technology enlightenment!







Both companies have delivered awesome technology, without one or the other would we be able to reap the benefits of competition? I wish people were more open minded also, it truly is a sad case, but whatever inflates an ego right?

Back on topic anyone have a idle black screen that wont wake up? It happened in 14.1 and still occurring on 14.2. I have ULPS disabled so no zerocore madness in the background on stock mode. I'll have to check if it does it overclocked also.


----------



## Maximization

wow 7870 not on list

opps never mind 7800 deries


----------



## lostsurfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> wow 7870 not on list
> 
> opps never mind 7800 deries


Max, let me know how it runs for you. rocking a 7870xt as well, however at work. With 14.1 I was having stuttering, let me know if it's butta...thanks!


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> Max, let me know how it runs for you. rocking a 7870xt as well, however at work. With 14.1 I was having stuttering, let me know if it's butta...thanks!


i did not try any 14 betas yet, was waiting myself, they might have added support now though


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am just testing Mantle for the first time. Do i have to do anything special to activate it in BF4? All i did was switch to Mantle and restart game. In reality i am not seeing much difference in fps and its not as smooth as DX11 for some reason.


----------



## venom55520

4X 290x's with mantle


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> 4X 290x's with mantle


I doubt the scaling would really increase things. But it would still look sexy..haha


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I doubt the scaling would really increase things. But it would still look sexy..haha


I've actually been very impressed with scaling all the way up 4x with cards these days. I remember when 2-way SLi/Crossfire would barely get you an extra 10 frames.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> but is trueaudio supported at launch?


Doesn't seem to be the case


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am just testing Mantle for the first time. Do i have to do anything special to activate it in BF4? All i did was switch to Mantle and restart game. In reality i am not seeing much difference in fps and its not as smooth as DX11 for some reason.


It doesn't really help if you aren't CPU bound. In it's current state, Mantle helps older CPUs with weaker single threads, but it won't help faster CPUs like your 3770k.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> It doesn't really help if you aren't CPU bound. In it's current state, Mantle helps older CPUs with weaker single threads, but it won't help faster CPUs like your 3770k.


Is mantle like HSA? Does it work in conjunction with it? I remember a user on here had a 7850k with a 290x. He posted some HSA benchmarks and I was absolutely floored at the results. I know it doesn't support everything, but it seems very promising.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Uggh, do I have to do a completely fresh install of this and remove the old Catalyst like with 14.1 to avoid issues?


Yes and it's not that hard.


----------



## th3illusiveman

LOL @ the market share graphs in a driver release thread.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> LOL @ the market share graphs in a driver release thread.


In OCN when you talk about Nvidia or AMD or Intel you will get the fanboys to come out and start that...


----------



## SkateZilla

and Voodoo 5 Fanboys!


----------



## SpeedyVT

The driver seemed lacking but had more finish than the previous.







No 260x dual graphics yet.


----------



## Deadboy90

2 questions:
Has the weaker performance vs 13.12 for mining been resolved?
And has bf4 crashing while mantle is enabled for 7000 series cards been resolved?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 2 questions:
> Has the weaker performance vs 13.12 for mining been resolved?
> And has bf4 crashing while mantle is enabled for 7000 series cards been resolved?


Ill check the crashing, i know it did so on 14.2 when i press the 'backspace' info key for bf4.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> The driver seemed lacking but had more finish than the previous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 260x dual graphics yet.


Was this ever promised?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am just testing Mantle for the first time. Do i have to do anything special to activate it in BF4? All i did was switch to Mantle and restart game. In reality i am not seeing much difference in fps and its not as smooth as DX11 for some reason.


You wouldn't with a 3770k especially over clocked. Mantle works to eliminate CPU bottlenecks.


----------



## kersoz2003

I have been playing bf4 for 2 hours and no stuttering or fps drop with my sapphire vaporx 280x.







good job now amd.


----------



## Xinoxide

WOW! I went from 126FPS~ to 200 constant in a 56 man server!

its just too bad the screen stays black.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I have been playing bf4 for 2 hours and no stuttering or fps drop with my sapphire vaporx 280x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job now amd.


History dictates a follow up to this....


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> History dictates a follow up to this....


About to install myself. I hope.they have fixed the fluctuating core.clock speeds.


----------



## Xinoxide

AMD I love you, but - DICE. haha.

So I update the game, verify game still works as updates usually break the game.

game broken!

maybe new driver will help? same thing. 720p box top left of my qnix, NEVER LOADS A MAP. will not launch campaign or anything. After 3-5 minutes of 200 FPS black screen the application finally crashes.

I roll back drivers and reinstall BF4, same fing thing.

so since I have had BF4, this will be my 4th time reformatting from stupid updates.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

We cant even monitor 290X usage properly. I know for sure 3770K @ 4.6GHz will bottleneck 290X in some maps at specific places where GPU usage drops but cant tell for sure.


----------



## mboner1

Well i only ran bf4 for 5 mins as the game does my head in these days, so i can't vouch for stability at this stage, but it ran flawlessly. Mantle is looking sweet, the core clocks kicked in to full throttle and gpu usage didn't drop from 100% , and switched back to 2d clock speeds on the desktop when i quit. So far so good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> AMD I love you, but - DICE. haha.
> 
> So I update the game, verify game still works as updates usually break the game.
> 
> game broken!
> 
> maybe new driver will help? same thing. 720p box top left of my qnix, NEVER LOADS A MAP. will not launch campaign or anything. After 3-5 minutes of 200 FPS black screen the application finally crashes.
> 
> I roll back drivers and reinstall BF4, same fing thing.
> 
> so since I have had BF4, this will be my 4th time reformatting from stupid updates.


Are you running windows 8/ 8.1?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> What does R9-290X have to do with Dual Graphics DX9 Fixes?
> 
> Dual Graphics is APU + Equivalent Discrete


That people were complaining about frame pacing not working for DX9 games while the only game that would aledgedly need the extra perf was Skyrim.


----------



## SoloCamo

Going to try this when I get home tonight, was happy with the first beta aside from some small bugs. But when mantle ran, it helped out my fx-9590 quite a bit on 64 player maps


----------



## Artev

update: i still get stuttering with mantle on my 7950


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How do you display the frame-time graph in BF4?


----------



## bmgjet

perfoverlay.drawgraph 1

If you want to log to file you use.
PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable 1

Then it will save as C:\Users\^Username^\Documents\Battlefield 4\FrameTimeLog00X.csv
And you can open it with.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-2-0-released


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How do you display the frame-time graph in BF4?


^^Beaten to it.^^


----------



## Blameless

Can anyone confirm that power limit settings are working correctly in these new drivers? I'd really rather not have to swap just to immediately swap back if this is not the case.

i.e. can someone produce throttling at default power limits, then remove it by applying an increase?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That people were complaining about frame pacing not working for DX9 games while the only game that would aledgedly need the extra perf was Skyrim.


There are demanding DX9 games that are not Skyrim.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that power limit settings are working correctly in these new drivers? I'd really rather not have to swap just to immediately swap back if this is not the case.
> 
> i.e. can someone produce throttling at default power limits, then remove it by applying an increase?
> There are demanding DX9 games that are not Skyrim.


I still cant believe Skyrim got away with DX9. DX9 is Dota 2, SC2 etc.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I still cant believe Skyrim got away with DX9. DX9 is Dota 2, SC2 etc.


Well, DX9 still has a feature set capable of making good looking games and is still supported by some pretty old hardware. The last generation of consoles helped stretch DX9 out for years (not that they used DX9, but they had DX9 era hardware and capabilities).

Most demanding game I currently play (Planetside 2) is DX9 only.


----------



## ArcticZero

I run Skyrim with 320+ mods including the entire STEP advanced, all while choosing highest res textures. 60fps or higher everywhere except near some cities due to Open Cities.

Sheson's memory patch + EnBoost is a godsend.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Well, DX9 still has a feature set capable of making good looking games and is still supported by some pretty old hardware. The last generation of consoles helped stretch DX9 out for years (not that they used DX9, but they had DX9 era hardware and capabilities).
> 
> Most demanding game I currently play (Planetside 2) is DX9 only.


But even DX11 is old. Thats HD 5870 old. And then you have DX10 old. DX9 ended in PC when Xbox 360/PS3 started. Its fine with having DX9 mode on but they should have had DX10 or DX11 too like most games.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*
> 
> Uh, I run Skyrim with 320+ mods including the entire STEP advanced, all while choosing highest res textures on a single 290x. 60fps or higher everywhere except near some cities due to Open Cities.
> 
> Sheson's memory patch + EnBoost is a godsend.


Yeah wasn't one of the people claiming it to be that taxing.
If you need an extra card to run a DX9 game fluent you are either running 4K UHD or something beyond or are just nitpicking I guess.


----------



## george241312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Already listed in the drivers forums:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1469806/amd-catalyst-14-2-beta-v1-3/0_100


If he he did not post it i would of never known.....


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> You wouldn't with a 3770k especially over clocked. Mantle works to eliminate CPU bottlenecks.


nope. He will see a 10-30fps increase with mantle. Have a similar system to him


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well i only ran bf4 for 5 mins as the game does my head in these days, so i can't vouch for stability at this stage, but it ran flawlessly. Mantle is looking sweet, the core clocks kicked in to full throttle and gpu usage didn't drop from 100% , and switched back to 2d clock speeds on the desktop when i quit. So far so good.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> AMD I love you, but - DICE. haha.
> 
> So I update the game, verify game still works as updates usually break the game.
> 
> game broken!
> 
> maybe new driver will help? same thing. 720p box top left of my qnix, NEVER LOADS A MAP. will not launch campaign or anything. After 3-5 minutes of 200 FPS black screen the application finally crashes.
> 
> I roll back drivers and reinstall BF4, same fing thing.
> 
> so since I have had BF4, this will be my 4th time reformatting from stupid updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running windows 8/ 8.1?
Click to expand...

I was on 7. I can try 8/8.1.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I was on 7. I can try 8/8.1.


I wouldn't recommend it personally, i had issues using win 8/ 8.1 and running bf4 with a r9 290, I reverted back to windows 7 and working fine now, thought it might be worth a shot if you were running 8/8.1 and were desperate, but since your already on 7 i don't know..


----------



## SoloCamo

New drivers seemed to make it a bit smoother, and no random drops so far *knock on wood*

Though now it's using 3.8gb of vram.. though it doesnt go higher so when playing I never knew until I checked


----------



## Exostenza

Planetary Annihilation is a slide show with this driver... going back to 13.12.


----------



## felon

i'm staying with 13.12 for directx overlay and recording


----------



## magicase

Mantle is completely stable for me on BF4. Gotta love the increase in performance!


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Mantle is completely stable for me on BF4. Gotta love the increase in performance!


but i thought you don't get an increase in performance since it only helps low end cpus and you have a 4770k

(don't tell me tell these other slow learners)


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Mantle is completely stable for me on BF4. Gotta love the increase in performance!


Not for me. Some maps stutter like crazy because of vram usage.

Then again I am on a 7970


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Not for me. Some maps stutter like crazy because of vram usage.
> 
> Then again I am on a 7970


All maps are fine for me. with 2X 7970 @ 1440p ultra 2X MSSA.
Have 8350 @ 4.7ghz

Vram usage sits around the 5980mb mark after half a hour game play.

4X MSSA after about 15-20mins it goes over 6200mb and I get dips. Or if I alt+tab out of the game and back in.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I was on 7. I can try 8/8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it personally, i had issues using win 8/ 8.1 and running bf4 with a r9 290, I reverted back to windows 7 and working fine now, thought it might be worth a shot if you were running 8/8.1 and were desperate, but since your already on 7 i don't know..
Click to expand...

I have reformatted twice, getting the same thing unless I switch back to the 290 bios. D: nuuuu

no idea how a driver update can make the bios stop functioning, will have to test the card some more and make sure my card isnt on its way out.


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> but i thought you don't get an increase in performance since it only helps low end cpus and you have a 4770k
> 
> (don't tell me tell these other slow learners)


AMD is for the AMD GPUs not Intels CPU.


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> AMD is for the AMD GPUs not Intels CPU.


No some people are saying that mantle ONLY provides performance increases to low end cpus that "bottleneck" the gpu. And will provide NO increase to a cpu like yours


----------



## superericla

Just tried updating to these drivers. Upon restarting, Windows immediately bluescreens after reboot every time - including when entering safe mode.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> No some people are saying that mantle ONLY provides performance increases to low end cpus that "bottleneck" the gpu. And will provide NO increase to a cpu like yours


You are going on sort of misinformation here and do not have the whole picture. Mantle will be able to facilitate the most gains for people who have a beefy gpu and a cpu that has previously not been up to the task which is awesome. With that being said DirectX is so bad at leveraging modern cpus and multiple threads that anyone should see a reasonable performance increase even at the higher tiers of cpus. For instance my friend is running an R9 290 with a 4770k @ 4.4ghz and saw 20 fps+ in the star swarm stress test with mantle over dx11 while he is also enjoying ~15 extra fps in battlefield 4. The whole spectrum will see gains while the people who mismatched lower cpus with higher gpus will see the most.

Also, is anyone here running this driver with Planetary Annihilation? I made sure to run DDU in safe moide between 13.12 and 14.2 while all of my games run to perfection except for Planetary Annihilation which is completely broken.


----------



## Sadmoto

aannnnnddddd mantle is still useless because of the extra vram usage.

Thanks amd.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> Yes and it's not that hard.


It was annoying and a large waste of my time. Required me to restart about 6 different times in order to get everything working right with my X-Star @ 120hz again.


----------



## tju76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> All maps are fine for me. with 2X 7970 @ 1440p ultra 2X MSSA.
> Have 8350 @ 4.7ghz
> 
> Vram usage sits around the 5980mb mark after half a hour game play.
> 
> 4X MSSA after about 15-20mins it goes over 6200mb and I get dips. Or if I alt+tab out of the game and back in.


I am having similar issues how is the vram usage that high I have 4gb cards but it will say I'm using way more even with lower settings


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> Yes and it's not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> It was annoying and a large waste of my time. Required me to restart about 6 different times in order to get everything working right with my X-Star @ 120hz again.
Click to expand...

Hehehe. You didn't clear cru entries first? You'll have to do this and set to 60hz before the update every time you update drivers.

Then you'll have to re patch your driver for increased output freq after installing.

There may be a better way about it but this is my method.


----------



## magicase

I'm getting instant crashes with BF4 all of sudden now. I'm currently downloading 13.12 and will let know all know if it the crashes disappear.


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> You are going on sort of misinformation here and do not have the whole picture. Mantle will be able to facilitate the most gains for people who have a beefy gpu and a cpu that has previously not been up to the task which is awesome. With that being said DirectX is so bad at leveraging modern cpus and multiple threads that anyone should see a reasonable performance increase even at the higher tiers of cpus. For instance my friend is running an R9 290 with a 4770k @ 4.4ghz and saw 20 fps+ in the star swarm stress test with mantle over dx11 while he is also enjoying ~15 extra fps in battlefield 4. The whole spectrum will see gains while the people who mismatched lower cpus with higher gpus will see the most.
> 
> Also, is anyone here running this driver with Planetary Annihilation? I made sure to run DDU in safe moide between 13.12 and 14.2 while all of my games run to perfection except for Planetary Annihilation which is completely broken.


I am being sarcastic mocking the people that say that...this is why i said (don't tell me tell these other slow learners)

People are claiming that mantle only has gains with lower end cpus, and i was quoting the poster with mockery by stating that i thought only low end cpus get an increase (even though he had a 4770k)

I am not one of those people since I personally have a 3770k and a 280x and know the increases that mantle provides


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> I am being sarcastic mocking the people that say that...this is why i said (don't tell me tell these other slow learners)
> 
> People are claiming that mantle only has gains with lower end cpus, and i was quoting the poster with mockery by stating that i thought only low end cpus get an increase (even though he had a 4770k)
> 
> I am not one of those people since I personally have a 3770k and a 280x and know the increases that mantle provides


I can't believe you had to state you were being sarcastic lol, it was so obvious. I was gonna chime in earlier but it was funny watching people correct you lol.


----------



## vinton13

Any Crossfire users still experiencing stutter with Mantle in BF4?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> but i thought you don't get an increase in performance since it only helps low end cpus and you have a 4770k
> 
> (don't tell me tell these other slow learners)


even on high end cpus multiplayer is horriblely bottlenecked most of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> I am being sarcastic mocking the people that say that...this is why i said (don't tell me tell these other slow learners)
> 
> People are claiming that mantle only has gains with lower end cpus, and i was quoting the poster with mockery by stating that i thought only low end cpus get an increase (even though he had a 4770k)
> 
> I am not one of those people since I personally have a 3770k and a 280x and know the increases that mantle provides


Ah I see yeah happy days


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> LOL @ the market share graphs in a driver release thread.


Driver delays, driver bugs, and lack of implementation of key marketed features obviously has no effect on whether or not the product is successful...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> In OCN when you talk about Nvidia or AMD or Intel you will get the fanboys to come out and start that...


Yes, anyone that formulates a valid argument for or against a company is clearly a fanboy of said or competing company...


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Looks like when my new MSI R9 290 GAMING cards arrive today I'll have to DL this and test it out. Getting rid of the stock cards in favor of something "better"..haha


Just as a warning - watch them closely after install!


----------



## maarten12100

Maybe it is just me but Thief is hammering my 5870's to the point where at 1080P I have to turn down some settings.


----------



## Clukos

Bf4 works like a charm on a single 7970 with these drivers.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Maybe it is just me but Thief is hammering my 5870's to the point where at 1080P I have to turn down some settings.


Maybe it has to do with SSAA. Supersampling is pretty heavy for any GPU.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Maybe it has to do with SSAA. Supersampling is pretty heavy for any GPU.


Somehow I start of with like 5fps then it boosts into the 40/60 range which is completely playable still maxed at 1080P strangely the low framerate occurs indoors.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Maybe it is just me but Thief is hammering my *5870*'s to the point where at 1080P I have to turn down some settings.


Hmm that is odd, the game seems to average over 30FPS at 1440P with the R9 260X or GTX 750 Ti
Quote:


> All of the performance was compared at the same settings, 2560x1600 with FXAA enabled and every single graphics option in the game at its highest setting with all graphics options enabled. This means the game is running at the highest possible settings at a high resolution, sans SSAA.
> 
> The run-through is near the beginning of the game, as we have not had enough time to play it completely through as of yet. We did experience performance being similar in the first few levels, so we believe the performance is consistent. Granted, some level far into the game may be more demanding, we will find out in time.



Quote:


> Finally, we are comparing two low-end cards. The R7 260X is now a $119 card, and the GTX 750 Ti is a $149 card. Both cards, even the $119 260X are able to maintain an average FPS above 30FPS with the highest in-game settings a whopping 2560x1600 resolution.
> 
> Now, in terms of playability, neither were actually playable at this level. However, dropping down to 1080p (1920x1080) performance was very playable with the highest in-game settings. Therefore, only with the video cards at $150 and below did we have to drop the resolution to 1080p to be playable with the highest in-game settings.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Hmm that is odd, the game seems to be playable at 1440P with the R9 260X or GTX 750 Ti


Well that is very possible my fps skyrocket once I get outside but inside it is on the low side. The ingame bench also gives complete garabge fps untill the part where the rope hangs in the air.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Any Crossfire users still experiencing stutter with Mantle in BF4?


not yet


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> not yet


Dammit...BF4 seems to have a memory leak in my system when Mantle is enabled. As the game progresses, it gets worse.

EDIT: What OS are you using?


----------



## Xinoxide

oops, so. I was trying all of my operating systems and my dumbass installed XP to try BF4...

ANYHOW. I am having a horrible time with these drivers, Im going back to WHQL.

Ill hold off on mantle and another card until mantle is sorted out.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Dammit...BF4 seems to have a memory leak in my system when Mantle is enabled. As the game progresses, it gets worse.
> 
> EDIT: What OS are you using?


Yikes! I'm running Windows 8.1 CrossfireX 7970's @ 1160mhz


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yikes! I'm running Windows 8.1 CrossfireX 7970's @ 1160mhz


Darn...same here except it's 7950s at stock


----------



## Clukos

Hmm, i was running multiplayer fine this morning but i booted up single player and got that memory leak problem. Memory usage was just going up and up till it reached maximum.


----------



## Kazumi

Well call me crazy, but 14.2 works for me now. 14.1 was terrible BSOD'd my system consistently. However this update..No noticable issues at this time.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Well call me crazy, but 14.2 works for me now. 14.1 was terrible BSOD'd my system consistently. However this update..No noticable issues at this time.


Same here. 14.1 was a complete no go for me. 14.2 works just fine. BF4 is rocking, Star Swarm works great. No artifacts on desktop. Everything seems sweet and it might be my imagination, but I don't think so, my temps seem to be just a bit down.

Am I crazy? It's quite possible.

Also, I haven't tried BF4 SP, so don't know about the mem leak.


----------



## yasef12

r9 290 here i7 2600k stock clocks

test range dx 11 minmum quality 25% resolution scaling max fps 160 minimum 120

test range mantle minimum quality 25% resolution scaling max fps 280 minimum 200

so the cpu bottleneck is totally out in mantle


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasef12*
> 
> r9 290 here i7 2600k stock clocks
> 
> test range dx 11 minmum quality 25% resolution scaling max fps 160 minimum 120
> 
> test range mantle minimum quality 25% resolution scaling max fps 280 minimum 200
> 
> so the cpu bottleneck is totally out in mantle


do you mind trying with HT off?


----------



## glycerin256

Crashing on loading screen in BF4 since the latest patch? Here's how to fix it:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1yyq18/psa_crashing_at_loading_screen_fix_delete


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Mantle and my triple xfire are a stutter fest, but dx11 on 14.2 is incredible









I might shut down one of my gpu's and try just xfire and see what happens, but they say this driver and mantle are set up for up to 4x gpu







I'll toy with it more and report


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Was this ever promised?


Yes but not in the same context you imagine. Both the 260x and 290x can crossfire with the iGPU in a way most unusual. It'll background render for the XDMA supported GPUs. It's a non-traditional crossfire method.


----------



## Xinoxide

Hey Hey Hey! My issues have been resolved!

I love how there literally no difference going from DX11 path on and off ( other than slight FPS increases )

DX api with DX11 shaders disabled


Mantle API with DX11 shader path disabled


DX api with DX11


Mantle API with DX11 shaders


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Hey Hey Hey! My issues have been resolved!
> 
> I love how there literally no difference going from DX11 path on and off ( other than slight FPS increases )
> 
> DX api with DX11 shaders disabled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle API with DX11 shader path disabled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX api with DX11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle API with DX11 shaders


same here. i will test again later but this time i will put my i7 to stock and turn ht off.


----------



## keikei

Mantle not as smooth as dx11 for my setup yet. Will have to wait till next driver.


----------



## Kazumi

Well, I got my new MSI R9 290 GAMING cards today. Seems to run alot smoother than reference Asus cards.


----------



## Dyaems

should i update drivers? i only have an hd7850 though, and not playing BF4. didnt find anything useful for my graphics card when reading the log.


----------



## Ultracarpet

I still get core clock drop with my 290x using msi afterburner. I'm pretty sure it's because of the power limit. I can stop the clock drop a few different ways, but it all has to do with lowering voltage and or the stress being put on the gpu (ex. lowering resolution in games like bf4). if I lower the voltage enough I can stabilize the core clock and stop it from dropping in game but this obviously limits the overclock I can achieve...

I found a balanced voltage and a small overclock that gave me a stable core clock... but when I upped the resolution in the game I found that I had to lower the voltage AGAIN to stabilize the core clock. Lowering the resolution back down resulted in the ability to then increase the voltage back to where I had originally found a balance.

I thought that I would be able to see a similar effect on the balanced voltage if I lowered the power limit from +50% to -50%... It did nothing. Which is why I think that it's not actually manipulating the power limit at all.

I then enabled overdrive to see if I could use it to get the power limit set... says that it's set... but it still has no effect on the clock drops or the balance of voltage to stop the clock drops.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> should i update drivers? i only have an hd7850 though, and not playing BF4. didnt find anything useful for my graphics card when reading the log.


My belief is that if it's not broken don't fix it. If things are running fine currently don't do anything!


----------



## rdr09

ok, using this driver and mantle, i can actually play BF4 now with my i7 stock and ht off paired with a 290. can't do that with DX11.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

You need MSI AB for voltage control right?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> If you need an extra card to run a DX9 game fluent you are either running 4K UHD or something beyond or are just nitpicking I guess.


At 1080p with a modest amount of super sampling, PS2 can be GPU limited (and below 60 fps) on a 7970. It's DX9. I'm generally CPU limited when it matters with my 290X or 780, but these are some of the fastest single GPUs available.

A DX9 frame pacing fix was much needed. There are a lot of less that absolute top of the line AMD GPUs out there that could benefit greatly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I thought that I would be able to see a similar effect on the balanced voltage if I lowered the power limit from +50% to -50%... It did nothing. Which is why I think that it's not actually manipulating the power limit at all.


Power limit didn't work on 14.1 either, which is why I'm on 13.12.

Not even going to bother trying 14.2 if the power limit setting still isn't working.


----------



## p00ter71

I have noticed that Mantle ran alot better when I dropped my overclock. It doesnt like overclocked cards for some reason.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p00ter71*
> 
> I have noticed that Mantle ran alot better when I dropped my overclock. It doesnt like overclocked cards for some reason.


Probably being throttled with your OC.

Which is another reason the power limit settings need to actually work.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Probably being throttled with your OC.
> 
> Which is another reason the power limit settings need to actually work.


10% OC 10% Power and its solid 1100MHz


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 10% OC 10% Power and its solid 1100MHz


Does dropping down to 0% power, or -50%, change anything?


----------



## confed

According to Afterburner, when I switch to Mantle my 7970 hovers around 90% gpu usage. I do not see a noticeable difference in FPS and I have the stutter issue. I switch to DX11 and it stays at a constant 99% and BF4 is very smooth. I will keep sticking with DX11 for the time being.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Guys I tested 14.2 again based on some advice I saw from another 1440p fella with 3 x 290's. In BF4 at that resolution I just had to turn MSAA from 4x to 2x and it's amazing! I'm speechless at how good bf4 runs now, I honestly can't ask for more from how it runs lol. My "lows" are up almost 65 - 70fps. no more drops just insanely high fps









Looks like they just gotta fix that memory leak / vram issue and it's done.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> My belief is that if it's not broken don't fix it. If things are running fine currently don't do anything!


will sure do! im not having any problems with the drivers anyway. i think im still running 13.12...


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Guys I tested 14.2 again based on some advice I saw from another 1440p fella with 3 x 290's. In BF4 at that resolution I just had to turn MSAA from 4x to 2x and it's amazing! I'm speechless at how good bf4 runs now, I honestly can't ask for more from how it runs lol. My "lows" are up almost 65 - 70fps. no more drops just insanely high fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they just gotta fix that memory leak / vram issue and it's done.


I think the v-tech just kicked in, yo.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I think the v-tech just kicked in, yo.


LOL nahhhhh you mean more BOOST!


----------



## iRUSH

MANTLE with my FX 8320 and HD 7850 actually provided some excellent minimum FPS. However, as the game progresses it'll have hard drops to the 20's for a fraction of a second. It didn't do this with DX11. Any insight as to why this is happening?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> MANTLE with my FX 8320 and HD 7850 actually provided some excellent minimum FPS. However, as the game progresses it'll have hard drops to the 20's for a fraction of a second. It didn't do this with DX11. Any insight as to why this is happening?


Memory leak


----------



## Megadrone

do i uninstall the old one or just install over it?


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megadrone*
> 
> do i uninstall the old one or just install over it?


installing over it would work. removing it should be a "bit safer" in theory. But usually there's no issues with installing over


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megadrone*
> 
> do i uninstall the old one or just install over it?


I always install over it since the Radeon HD 5xxx days and never had issue.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> installing over it would work. removing it should be a "bit safer" in theory. But usually there's no issues with installing over


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I always install over it since the Radeon HD 5xxx days and never had issue.


Actually, AMD specifically states on the download page that the previous driver MUST be uninstalled first. If you're gonna use a beta, it's useful to RTFM.


----------



## rdr09

just use 14.2 to uninstall the old driver, then install it. no more DDU for me.


----------



## Megadrone

okay i uninstalled just in case but when installing i did express like last time and it installed some weird looking app called raptr. It wanted or did change my game settings, not sure. i uninstalled Amd again and chose custom this time but the installation program says Gaming Evolved already installed so does that mean it didnt uninstall correctly? but i try the uninstall manager and it correctly doesnt display it in the list of apps installed. So its confusing. Installation is not saying same thing as the Uninstaller from add/remove programs.


----------



## mboner1

Had a couple of bsod's with this driver, not in game tho and i been playing a fair few games, but with youtube, Could it be to big a memory overclock? I have lowered it and switched from asus gpu tweak and back to msi afterburner as it seems to be controlling clock speeds properly with this driver where it wasn't with 14.1.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megadrone*
> 
> okay i uninstalled just in case but when installing i did express like last time and it installed some weird looking app called raptr. It wanted or did change my game settings, not sure. i uninstalled Amd again and chose custom this time but the installation program says Gaming Evolved already installed so does that mean it didnt uninstall correctly? but i try the uninstall manager and it correctly doesnt display it in the list of apps installed. So its confusing. Installation is not saying same thing as the Uninstaller from add/remove programs.


you can exclude raptr from the startup programs in msconfig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Had a couple of bsod's with this driver, not in game tho and i been playing a fair few games, but with youtube, Could it be to big a memory overclock? I have lowered it and switched from asus gpu tweak and back to msi afterburner as it seems to be controlling clock speeds properly with this driver where it wasn't with 14.1.


see if hardware acceleration is disabled. rightclick video>settings.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you can exclude raptr from the startup programs in msconfig.
> see if hardware acceleration is disabled. rightclick video>settings.


I normally do that but i'm running "Magic Actions for YouTube", and right clicking on the video doesn't come up with that anymore. I think it was more a clock speed issue with asus gpu tweak with youtube, if i had a video playing on you tube and double clicked on asus gpu tweak the sound would loop and pc would crash, hoping switching back to msi afterburner might fix it.


----------



## Jaju123

Guys I have horrible FPS variance with R9 290s in crossfire and a 2500k @ 4.8 ghz. 90 fps often feels like 20... what can I do? Happens in DirectX and Mantle. No difference.
[email protected] BTW!

http://imgur.com/a/LO1rc


----------



## Megadrone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you can exclude raptr from the startup programs in msconfig.


I uninstalled it, my problem is that the install utility thinks it exists when it doesnt. Does Raptr mess with game files automatically? I just started it and it started scanning, dont know what it was trying to do. That that software have the ability to change in-game settings for each game? Why would i want that?


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Actually, AMD specifically states on the download page that the previous driver MUST be uninstalled first. If you're gonna use a beta, it's useful to RTFM.


"Uninstalling" the previous driver with the catalyst install manager does not remove all the files anyway. So who cares what AMD says. Considering the fact they can't even put out working drivers (same applies to nvidia), I would use my own judgement when installing drivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaju123*
> 
> Guys I have horrible FPS variance with R9 290s in crossfire and a 2500k @ 4.8 ghz. 90 fps often feels like 20... what can I do? Happens in DirectX and Mantle. No difference.
> [email protected] BTW!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/LO1rc


How are pictures suppose to help us decide how motion feels like?


----------



## Jaju123

@Felon

The thickness of the green line shows the level of variation in the frame times. It should be a thin green line, not thick like shown. That's how you can see.

Try it yourself in the console. Type:
perfoverlay.drawgraph 1

You should see a thin green and yellow line. Green for GPU, yellow for CPU.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> "Uninstalling" the previous driver with the catalyst install manager does not remove all the files anyway. So who cares what AMD says. Considering the fact they can't even put out working drivers (same applies to nvidia), I would use my own judgement when installing drivers
> How are pictures suppose to help us decide how motion feels like?


The uninstall removes all files including the folder, at least in the last few Drivers.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Dual graphics DirectX 9 application issues have been resolved

So Skyrim won't be a slide show anymore? I'll be testing this tonight! Even with frame pacing disabled it became a stuttering mess after a while, oddly alt tabbing in and out fixed it, for a while.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Dual graphics DirectX 9 application issues have been resolved
> 
> So Skyrim won't be a slide show anymore? I'll be testing this tonight! Even with frame pacing disabled it became a stuttering mess after a while, oddly alt tabbing in and out fixed it, for a while.


dual graphics as inAPU not CF. If you want better Skyrim dl Radeonpro and change flipque to 0.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Anyone else experiencing memory not downclocking?


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> dual graphics as inAPU not CF. If you want better Skyrim dl Radeonpro and change flipque to 0.


Oh. Thanks for the info will give it a whirl!


----------



## Newbie2009

Seriously? Vsync issue still not fixed?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Seriously? Vsync issue still not fixed?


What is the issue with vsync?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What is the issue with vsync?


Crackling sound with xfire , think frame pacing related.


----------



## RagingCain

Anyone with overclocks willing to get the CPU data while on Mantle?

Trying to compare DX11 OCs CPU frame times vs. Mantle OCs CPU frame time. Trying to see if the performance difference can be made up on DX11.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-3-1-released/0_50


----------



## SkateZilla

had a bit of an issue with the driver install last night,

Shutdown all Applications,
Started the installer,
After the 4th or 5th time disabling the screen output to upgrade the drivers, the screen stayed off,
No KB Response, all KB LEDs lit up when screen went off (NumLock, CapsLock, Scroll Lock,etc)
Rebooted,
Windows Booted, logged in, and when it normally loads CCC and Fan Speeds, System locked up again,
Rebooted,
Windows Locked up on the Logo Screen,
Rebooted, Safe Mode, Windows Logged on fine, Checked Event logs, clean.
Rebooted, Normal, Windows Logged On,
Proceeded to run the Uninstall to get rid of the partial install from the first lock up.
Rebooted,
Windows Loaded in low res mode, as it usually does with no driver.
Ran Installer, Took a bit longer than previous drivers, and screens turned off 10-12 times.
Rebooted,
Ran Queued Windows Updates, Rebooted again.

Everything was working as it should after that.

with 14.1 CCC was broken, If i tried to change anything in Application profiles, the CCC Program Crashed as soon as I changed an option.
Now I can change values for specific programs again.
I think 14.1 was corrupt the whole time I ran it, As I had several issues at first, then it was fine, then now this mess + CCC Issues I had.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaju123*
> 
> Guys I have horrible FPS variance with R9 290s in crossfire and a 2500k @ 4.8 ghz. 90 fps often feels like 20... what can I do? Happens in DirectX and Mantle. No difference.
> [email protected] BTW!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/LO1rc


I had this EXACT same issue. Mine is Tri-fire 290's but 1440p max settings etc... go in and turn MSAA down to 2x. I know it seems stupid but it worked for me and the game runs flawlessly now.

edit: this is happening due to a memory leak.

It's worth a shot lol


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> had a bit of an issue with the driver install last night,
> 
> Shutdown all Applications,
> Started the installer,
> After the 4th or 5th time disabling the screen output to upgrade the drivers, the screen stayed off,
> No KB Response, all KB LEDs lit up when screen went off (NumLock, CapsLock, Scroll Lock,etc)
> Rebooted,
> Windows Booted, logged in, and when it normally loads CCC and Fan Speeds, System locked up again,
> Rebooted,
> Windows Locked up on the Logo Screen,
> Rebooted, Safe Mode, Windows Logged on fine, Checked Event logs, clean.
> Rebooted, Normal, Windows Logged On,
> Proceeded to run the Uninstall to get rid of the partial install from the first lock up.
> Rebooted,
> Windows Loaded in low res mode, as it usually does with no driver.
> Ran Installer, Took a bit longer than previous drivers, and screens turned off 10-12 times.
> Rebooted,
> Ran Queued Windows Updates, Rebooted again.
> 
> Everything was working as it should after that.
> 
> with 14.1 CCC was broken, If i tried to change anything in Application profiles, the CCC Program Crashed as soon as I changed an option.
> Now I can change values for specific programs again.
> I think 14.1 was corrupt the whole time I ran it, As I had several issues at first, then it was fine, then now this mess + CCC Issues I had.


You know what we really need? A non-CCC driver. Let users JUST install the hardware drivers, activate CrossfireX by command line or script.

Also you said you checked EventViewer but did you check the AMD Event logs? It isn't in the same location as the Applications, Security, Setup, and System. Its below and is called the ACEEventLog iirc.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing memory not downclocking?


Both Core and Memory for me. I am using Dual Screens.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Memory leak


Is memory leak typical and fixable on my end or do I need to wait out for the next driver installment?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Is memory leak typical and fixable on my end or do I need to wait out for the next driver installment?


It's not really "fixable" per say on your end, but for me lowering the MSAA down just a notch seemed to keep the leak from maxing out my vram. It will have to be a driver fix though for a true resolve.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> You know what we really need? A non-CCC driver. Let users JUST install the hardware drivers, activate CrossfireX by command line or script.
> 
> Also you said you checked EventViewer but did you check the AMD Event logs? It isn't in the same location as the Applications, Security, Setup, and System. Its below and is called the ACEEventLog iirc.


Or a Driver Standalone package, and let me use RadeonPRO to control everything.

Checked windows logs for Software, Install/Setups, Hardware etc. those were clean, I didnt even get any type of start error warnings,

After I ran the uninstall and re-installed, I checked the logs and they were clean.

I think my 14.1 install was spoofed, and when it tried to uninstall display driver it locked the system, from there I had to remove the partial installation of 14.2 to get windows to boot.

Like i said, CCC was messed up, Application profiles would crash the CCC Program if I tried to change stuff,
At one point my 2nd GPU was stuck at 1100 MHz and fans at minimal RPM, and wouldnt respond to changes in CCC, so heat just piled up to 75^ C with 0% load, till I pulled the plug.

in some DX9 Games I had texture issues with 14.1 which is easily fixed by using 13.9 DLLs in the games /bin/ folder.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The uninstall removes all files including the folder, at least in the last few Drivers.


What really ticks me off with AMD's uninstall recommendation is it takes out everything, and I end up looking for a USB to PS2 adapter so I have a working keyboard to reinstall. Do they really need to remove the USB drivers to update the video drivers? Last time I did the complete uninstall and then installed the SB drivers before rebooting and that seemed to work OK.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I haven't done much testing with the 14.2 driver, but I am still experiencing the idle frame loss in WoW. It's weird


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> You know what we really need? A non-CCC driver. Let users JUST install the hardware drivers, activate CrossfireX by command line or script.
> 
> Also you said you checked EventViewer but did you check the AMD Event logs? It isn't in the same location as the Applications, Security, Setup, and System. Its below and is called the ACEEventLog iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a Driver Standalone package, and let me use RadeonPRO to control everything.
> 
> Checked windows logs for Software, Install/Setups, Hardware etc. those were clean, I didnt even get any type of start error warnings,
> 
> After I ran the uninstall and re-installed, I checked the logs and they were clean.
> 
> I think my 14.1 install was spoofed, and when it tried to uninstall display driver it locked the system, from there I had to remove the partial installation of 14.2 to get windows to boot.
> 
> Like i said, CCC was messed up, Application profiles would crash the CCC Program if I tried to change stuff,
> At one point my 2nd GPU was stuck at 1100 MHz and fans at minimal RPM, and wouldnt respond to changes in CCC, so heat just piled up to 75^ C with 0% load, till I pulled the plug.
> 
> in some DX9 Games I had texture issues with 14.1 which is easily fixed by using 13.9 DLLs in the games /bin/ folder.
Click to expand...

With AMD, when it works its great, but I am all too familiar with the same issues you are describing. Every driver install is a toss up, even with all the cleaning utilities and methods to install them, and black magic, and hoodoo to get it working correctly.

I agree though about a stand alone driver. The chaos in the registry is too much, AMD and ATI keys are created everywhere, its no wonder they have a hard time uninstalling cleanly.

They really need to start the CCC from scratch. Hell let me do it, I have an uncanny attention to detail. I build the control panel, they can build the drivers. I would have that thing purring like a kitten.


----------



## 06yfz450ridr

anyone else have any improvement with xfire? bf4 plays good at first and the fps drop down and there is stuttering. maybe it is frame pacing? didnt try and disable it.

also took me 45 mins to get the drivers to install without my pc locking up, black screens etc, had to use the uninstall tool to get it to finally start workign but it still locked up but was abel to get the drivers installed after rebooting for the 30th time


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *06yfz450ridr*
> 
> anyone else have any improvement with xfire? bf4 plays good at first and the fps drop down and there is stuttering. maybe it is frame pacing? didnt try and disable it.
> 
> also took me 45 mins to get the drivers to install without my pc locking up, black screens etc, had to use the uninstall tool to get it to finally start workign but it still locked up but was abel to get the drivers installed after rebooting for the 30th time


A couple of users have stated lowering the AA level has helped, there is potentially a VRAM memory leak.


----------



## 06yfz450ridr

hmm I believe I am only at 2xmsaa on 1440p but I did see that memory leak issue, I have never see my cards come that close to 3Gbs was only a few hundred Mb's away.

I will lower them and try again as well as remove frame pacing just to try.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> What really ticks me off with AMD's uninstall recommendation is it takes out everything, and I end up looking for a USB to PS2 adapter so I have a working keyboard to reinstall. Do they really need to remove the USB drivers to update the video drivers? Last time I did the complete uninstall and then installed the SB drivers before rebooting and that seemed to work OK.


I did not know that. Thx for letting me know and sorry for your issue.


----------



## Durquavian

I think it would be worthwhile having a list of startup programs and components to help further diagnose the driver issues. I have never had issues as have a few others. Some take 2-4 reinstalls, others never get it to work. I agree 100% it is writing to the registry that seems to be the bigger issue.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> With AMD, when it works its great, but I am all too familiar with the same issues you are describing. Every driver install is a toss up, even with all the cleaning utilities and methods to install them, and black magic, and hoodoo to get it working correctly.
> 
> I agree though about a stand alone driver. The chaos in the registry is too much, AMD and ATI keys are created everywhere, its no wonder they have a hard time uninstalling cleanly.
> 
> They really need to start the CCC from scratch. Hell let me do it, I have an uncanny attention to detail. I build the control panel, they can build the drivers. I would have that thing purring like a kitten.


I like you ragingcain... I think everyone here could take a page out of your book. NVidia, Intel, AMD... who cares, you are here to help. Thanks for your contributions (ex. the frametime-->fps utility).


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> With AMD, when it works its great, but I am all too familiar with the same issues you are describing. Every driver install is a toss up, even with all the cleaning utilities and methods to install them, and black magic, and hoodoo to get it working correctly.
> 
> I agree though about a stand alone driver. The chaos in the registry is too much, AMD and ATI keys are created everywhere, its no wonder they have a hard time uninstalling cleanly.
> 
> They really need to start the CCC from scratch. Hell let me do it, I have an uncanny attention to detail. I build the control panel, they can build the drivers. I would have that thing purring like a kitten.


You should seriously send them a resume or try to talk with them about this!!! Help them step it up


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I did not know that. Thx for letting me know and sorry for your issue.


I choose custom and leave the USB Filters and Drivers that arent related to the display drivers.

Best way to see what to uninstall is to run the installer, choose custom, and look at what parts are able to be unchecked/checked, write those down..

Then when you do custom uninstall, deselect all and choose only the display driver components.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> What really ticks me off with AMD's uninstall recommendation is it takes out everything, and I end up looking for a USB to PS2 adapter so I have a working keyboard to reinstall. Do they really need to remove the USB drivers to update the video drivers? Last time I did the complete uninstall and then installed the SB drivers before rebooting and that seemed to work OK.


Hmm I do not have this problem when I remove everything.

Doesn't windows have driver for mouse and keyboard?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Hmm I do not have this problem when I remove everything.
> 
> Doesn't windows have driver for mouse and keyboard?


Windows never wakes up and recognizes them or auto loads a driver, I have waited 10 - 15 minutes after reboot and nothing changes. I have a M5A97 R2.0, I don't recall this being a problem with other boards in the past. Anyway re-installing the SB drivers before rebooting solves the issue.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Windows never wakes up and recognizes them or auto loads a driver, I have waited 10 - 15 minutes after reboot and nothing changes. I have a M5A97 R2.0, I don't recall this being a problem with other boards in the past. Anyway re-installing the SB drivers before rebooting solves the issue.


Yeah... seems like a board issue.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> With AMD, when it works its great, but I am all too familiar with the same issues you are describing. Every driver install is a toss up, even with all the cleaning utilities and methods to install them, and black magic, and hoodoo to get it working correctly.
> 
> I agree though about a stand alone driver. The chaos in the registry is too much, AMD and ATI keys are created everywhere, its no wonder they have a hard time uninstalling cleanly.
> 
> They really need to start the CCC from scratch. Hell let me do it, I have an uncanny attention to detail. I build the control panel, they can build the drivers. I would have that thing purring like a kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> I like you ragingcain... I think everyone here could take a page out of your book. NVidia, Intel, AMD... who cares, you are here to help. Thanks for your contributions (ex. the frametime-->fps utility).
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> With AMD, when it works its great, but I am all too familiar with the same issues you are describing. Every driver install is a toss up, even with all the cleaning utilities and methods to install them, and black magic, and hoodoo to get it working correctly.
> 
> I agree though about a stand alone driver. The chaos in the registry is too much, AMD and ATI keys are created everywhere, its no wonder they have a hard time uninstalling cleanly.
> 
> They really need to start the CCC from scratch. Hell let me do it, I have an uncanny attention to detail. I build the control panel, they can build the drivers. I would have that thing purring like a kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> You should seriously send them a resume or try to talk with them about this!!! Help them step it up
Click to expand...

Meh, they have an army of more qualified, way better educated guys, and I think that's a part of the problem. They need a little more and firmer direction from management, geared towards stability and less PR hubbub.

I would like them to clean up their complete driver operation and go for outright total stability. I am not stating that NVidia is a golden child at all, but AMD could really use a feather in their cap like system stability. I think a lot of people have left team RED for this one issue and one issue alone. It was why I frankly left, that and I was really sensitive to CrossfireX microstutter (pre-frame time pacing.)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> dual graphics as inAPU not CF. If you want better Skyrim dl Radeonpro and change flipque to 0.


I'm fairly certain the lowest flip queue size that actually works in recent AMD drivers is 1.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Will have a look tomorrow and test before I play ESO for ~30 hours over the weekend


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Will have a look tomorrow and test before I play ESO for ~30 hours over the weekend


That reminds me. Do these drivers (or any of the recent ones) fix the huge framerate drops with fire or smoke in Skyrim?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *06yfz450ridr*
> 
> anyone else have any improvement with xfire? bf4 plays good at first and the fps drop down and there is stuttering. maybe it is frame pacing? didnt try and disable it.
> 
> also took me 45 mins to get the drivers to install without my pc locking up, black screens etc, had to use the uninstall tool to get it to finally start workign but it still locked up but was abel to get the drivers installed after rebooting for the 30th time


Check your core clock speeds guys when this is happening. I had a issue on 14.1 where core clocks would run @ around 600 instead of my specified 1080, restarting the pc would fix it. Haven't had it on 14.2 yet. I'm a big AMD supporter but these issues are disappointing. Pretty serious issues and they need to be fixed.


----------



## Megadrone

do people even use Ruptr or Gaming Evolved app? Also these drivers are worse than the first beta for Far Cry 3, the black blotches artifacts on the roads are bigger and flicker all the time. Anyone else getting this? Ive only tried beta drivers so cant confirm if its the drivers or card, but I lowered the OC as far as i can and it still shows. this is with 280x card.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megadrone*
> 
> do people even use Ruptr or Gaming Evolved app? Also these drivers are worse than the first beta for Far Cry 3, the black blotches artifacts on the roads are bigger and flicker all the time. Anyone else getting this? Ive only tried beta drivers so cant confirm if its the drivers or card, but I lowered the OC as far as i can and it still shows. this is with 280x card.


i use the raptr app/amd app only to get free games for my playtime


----------



## Megadrone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i use the raptr app/amd app only to get free games for my playtime


does it automatically upon starting "optimize" game settings or do i do that manually?


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> That reminds me. Do these drivers (or any of the recent ones) fix the huge framerate drops with fire or smoke in Skyrim?


I'll remove and load the drivers tomorrow ~7pm GMT and confirm, also check the rp setting someone mentioned on the last page (/100 posts a page)

Does alt tab fix your frame fault? (mind and scroll the damn cursor under the window or you'll get windows arrow and HUD)


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megadrone*
> 
> does it automatically upon starting "optimize" game settings or do i do that manually?


Manually,

and it's only for popular games (BF3, MMO's etc etc), I have flight sims that still say "not enough data from community"

You get Raptr Points for optimizing games, which you can use to buy games, hardware, enter contests whatever.

I think last time i looked it was like 65,000 RP to buy some new games...

I had to hack the JSON Detection file to get Raptr to detect a few of my games as they've said they only support detection of the steam versions, HA, not on my PC it doesnt


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Manually,
> 
> and it's only for popular games (BF3, MMO's etc etc), I have flight sims that still say "not enough data from community"
> 
> You get Raptr Points for optimizing games, which you can use to buy games, hardware, enter contests whatever.
> 
> I think last time i looked it was like 65,000 RP to buy some new games...
> 
> I had to hack the JSON Detection file to get Raptr to detect a few of my games as they've said they only support detection of the steam versions, HA, not on my PC it doesnt


what did you do? it's only got skyrim and loadout from my steam account...

I posted on the raptr community to have metro 2033 added but i've not logged in since


----------



## SkateZilla

did you tell it to scan for games?

it should pickup nearly every steam game.


----------



## Megadrone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Manually,
> 
> and it's only for popular games (BF3, MMO's etc etc), I have flight sims that still say "not enough data from community"
> 
> You get Raptr Points for optimizing games, which you can use to buy games, hardware, enter contests whatever.
> 
> I think last time i looked it was like 65,000 RP to buy some new games...
> 
> I had to hack the JSON Detection file to get Raptr to detect a few of my games as they've said they only support detection of the steam versions, HA, not on my PC it doesnt


So if i click that button called Optimize it matches community settings with mine or do i have to go to each game and change settings?


----------



## Spacedinvader

yeah I did, going to get a bigger ssd and install all games (probably why it didn't pick them up, they're not installed just listed in my games)


----------



## 06yfz450ridr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Check your core clock speeds guys when this is happening. I had a issue on 14.1 where core clocks would run @ around 600 instead of my specified 1080, restarting the pc would fix it. Haven't had it on 14.2 yet. I'm a big AMD supporter but these issues are disappointing. Pretty serious issues and they need to be fixed.


fixed the issues had to be memory related turned my 2x msaa to off and post to medium as well as disabled frame pacing and my gpu memory usage hovers around 5840mb( reads as 2x3gb). I have to say on locker where my gpu usage would suffer it is now holding mid 90s with mantel with a max of 140fps and low of around 80-85( dont really stare at the fps though)

incredibly smooth now


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> I'll remove and load the drivers tomorrow ~7pm GMT and confirm, also check the rp setting someone mentioned on the last page (/100 posts a page)
> 
> Does alt tab fix your frame fault? (mind and scroll the damn cursor under the window or you'll get windows arrow and HUD)


I forgot about those settings. What about frame faults?


----------



## GenoOCAU

Played for a couple hours, doesnt feel as smooth as 13.12 directx with the same settings.

Thinking about rolling back.

There were a couple explosions that dipped to <10 fps.......


----------



## magicase

I noticed as well in BF4 there were quite a few dips in fps when explosions occurred. Probably will roll back to 13.12 tonight.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> Played for a couple hours, doesnt feel as smooth as 13.12 directx with the same settings.
> 
> Thinking about rolling back.
> 
> There were a couple explosions that dipped to <10 fps.......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I noticed as well in BF4 there were quite a few dips in fps when explosions occurred. Probably will roll back to 13.12 tonight.


Glad I'm not the only one noticing the abnormally huge frame dips during explosions/fire fights. I dont play the new dlc enough to tell if its the game or the driver.


----------



## GenoOCAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one noticing the abnormally huge frame dips during explosions/fire fights. I dont play the new dlc enough to tell if its the game or the driver.


Wasn't happening to me on 13.12 WHQL with DirectX. Must be something in mantle that needs ironed out.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> will sure do! im not having any problems with the drivers anyway. i think im still running 13.12...


I do advise though when a complete driver gets released to update. Beta drivers are a bit unstable at times.


----------



## mboner1

I have found the solution to my fluctuating clock speed woes... Go to msconfig and disable ccc @ startup. Is there any need for it to be running?

How i came to my conclusion for those who care..

How i discovered this issue for me was by trial and error really, Any change in settings in afterburner, gpu tweak, or precision x has caused different types of behaviour of some sort, 2d clock speeds in games, 3d clock speeds at desktop, memory clock and gpu usage fluctuating at desktop since 14.1. I have found certain ways around it, But i decied to try AMD's overdrive to see if that would work better, what i noticed was that if my clock speeds were stuck in 3d mode (1040) @ idle simply clicking enable overdrive would drop the clock speeds back to the correct 2d clock speeds (300). I could then open msi afterburner or whatever and it would run @ the correct speeds, but every restart would require the same thing basically. So i figured why not see if disabling ccc from starting up would stop the need for that, and sure enough it has, 300 core clock @ idle and 1080 in game with no fluctuations, using precision x set to start up with windows.


----------



## JSTe

Do these drivers fix the fixed/forced clockspeeds when playing videos?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

One of my gpu's will go up to 400mhz during vidoes but that's it. 1440p


----------



## mboner1

read my comment on the previous page about clock speeds, literally the post before you 2.


----------



## JSTe

That's not the problem I have.

I should be more accurate. F.ex I have a Youtube video and a game running, even though I can set any (For the sake of this dem. 1000/1500) over/underclock in Afterburner, playing videos and games will always force stock clockspeeds (900/1400), but as soon as any video is closed, overclocks return (1000/1500)

And no, disabling hardware acceleration doesn't work.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSTe*
> 
> That's not the problem I have.
> 
> I should be more accurate. F.ex I have a Youtube video and a game running, even though I can set any (For the sake of this dem. 1000/1500) over/underclock in Afterburner, playing videos and games will always force stock clockspeeds (900/1400), but as soon as any video is closed, overclocks return (1000/1500)
> 
> And no, disabling hardware acceleration doesn't work.


Can you try disabling ccc in msconfig, restart and see if it still happens?


----------



## kcuestag

Yesterday I noticed some stutter (But still at 62fps locked) in Battlefield 4 while playing on Operation Metro with Mantle.

I was going to blame it on drivers and starting saying bad things about them, but then I noticed I had my cards downclocked in CCC's Overdrive as low as it allows (I usually do that overnight for seeding my BF4 server).










Even at the lowest downclock/powertarget possible, they were still achieving constant 62fps in BF4 (but a bit stuttery when explosions) at 1440p on Ultra, amazing.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yesterday I noticed some stutter (But still at 62fps locked) in Battlefield 4 while playing on Operation Metro with Mantle.
> 
> I was going to blame it on drivers and starting saying bad things about them, but then I noticed I had my cards downclocked in CCC's Overdrive as low as it allows (I usually do that overnight for seeding my BF4 server).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even at the lowest downclock/powertarget possible, they were still achieving constant 62fps in BF4 (but a bit stuttery when explosions) at 1440p on Ultra, amazing.


It's one of those moments that makes you go "Well crap... I was not expecting that".









What were the clocks anyway? I can set my 7990 to 300/150 if I feel like it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's one of those moments that makes you go "Well crap... I was not expecting that".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the clocks anyway? I can set my 7990 to 300/150 if I feel like it.


I believe it's something like 470MHz/625MHz.


----------



## magicase

Well after using 13.12 i'm much happier with it then 14.1 and 14.2. fps might be slightly less but it's much more consistent.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Well after using 13.12 i'm much happier with it then 14.1 and 14.2. fps might be slightly less but it's much more consistent.


I played some BF4 yesterday, analytically mantle with the 14.2's was smoother and faster. How it felt though was like something was off, might have just been bad luck with my network or something. I jumped the gun and went back to the 13.12's anyway though, lol. dx11.1 is feeling smoother than mantle did yesterday. I might go back again, later or wait til the next beta.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

For the first time since the game came out practically I've been playing it a lot







It's running beautifully for me now with mantle. No glitches or crashes either WOOO! Pretty much any indoor map my fps just sit at 200!


----------



## Nevk

Very good driver









I use HD7970 CF play BF4 with Mantle is very stable and smooth


----------



## Blackops_2

For single GPU users is there any improvement over 14.1? I'm reluctant to switch simply because BF is running perfect now. Though i think it had more to do with core parking than the GPU/Driver.


----------



## drnilly007

My powercolor R7 260x doesn't seem to like any beta drivers.

Video tdr failure bsod. When playing arkham asylum for about 45 mins memory locked at 150, which is idle speed and then bsod about 15 mins later


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> For single GPU users is there any improvement over 14.1? I'm reluctant to switch simply because BF is running perfect now. Though i think it had more to do with core parking than the GPU/Driver.


14.2 mantle solved all issues









I use 280X and get + 15 more fps than directx







here are two videos of my friends using 270X with mantle :











so smotth


----------



## Kazumi

Anyone got a fix for the memory leak? I'm running SLI MSI R9 290 GAMING @ 1920X1080 and I've maxed out my VRAM within 5 minutes of gaming. I can still "play" but I get heavy stuttering every 45 seconds well it tries to clear up space. Tried the MSAA X2 and AA Disabled but does not resolve the issue.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Anyone got a fix for the memory leak? I'm running SLI MSI R9 290 GAMING @ 1920X1080 and I've maxed out my VRAM within 5 minutes of gaming. I can still "play" but I get heavy stuttering every 45 seconds well it tries to clear up space. Tried the MSAA X2 and AA Disabled but does not resolve the issue.


when you load your game, every time you change any of the settings, you put more data into vram. dont touch the settings and you can play a few rounds easy.


----------



## pcoutu17

I recently updated to 14.2, and I seem to be able to play most games fine, however none of them use mantle. However, I bought Thief, and I get a "low memory" crash even when I reduce the settings well below what they should be with SAA off. I'm running it on 2x290s at 1440p. Is this a driver issue, or is something else going wrong?


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> when you load your game, every time you change any of the settings, you put more data into vram. dont touch the settings and you can play a few rounds easy.


Thanks, but that was not very helpful. Since you're stating a situation I didn't express.


----------



## Kazumi

Take this for example. I join a map and my Memory is almost instantly capped.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Take this for example. I join a map and my Memory is almost instantly capped.


What other apps running in backround? Resolution?


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> What other apps running in backround? Resolution?


1920X1080 and nothing that would take Vram. Just a couple Chrome windows, Origin, MSI and that's it. System only uses about 6gb of system RAM. But as you can see in this pic I"m maxing out the memory for the entire game.


----------



## Maximization

i am going in , wish me luck

not really seeing any differences 3dmark scores went down


----------



## bmgjet

Afterburner cant read the vram properly under mantle.
It will just log what mantle has assigned as useable so will just be under the max amount you have.

Your better off using the graph inside BF4 to see how much is getting used.
On my PC afterburner/GPUz say its using 5mb under being full 3074mb but in the game with bf4 it says im only using 2800mb.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Take this for example. I join a map and my Memory is almost instantly capped.


I thought you're saying this from watching the in engine drawinfo command. AB is not accurate and has no idea how much vram you're using. Also, alt tabbing also increases in game vram usage.

I'm actually surprised that so few people use

PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1
Render.DrawScreenInfo 1

as their default measuring and troubleshooting tools. these are the only ones that give any reliable info about the game's performance, from clock throttling to spikes and vram/core usage.


----------



## Newbie2009

Anyone here with xfire 290s or 290Xs using vsync and it's working ok?

I have had sound and performance issues since I got the cards. I am using the launch drivers at the moment which work fine.


----------



## Synister

I tried firing BF4 up after doing a DDU of 14.1 and installing 4.2 - wanted to check I'd be good before a good few hours playing tonight. Turns out I get a DXc rash error, when the game tries to launch (during the 'initialising' phase)

Anyone have a fix or info on this? - don't have a SS as currently at work


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Anyone here with xfire 290s or 290Xs using vsync and it's working ok?
> 
> I have had sound and performance issues since I got the cards. I am using the launch drivers at the moment which work fine.


Courtesy of the conversation between Dave (rage3d forum mod) and a amd rep

"*Originally Posted by AMD Community Manager
Hello everyone,

We have identified the root cause for the audio stutters in systems with 2 R9 290s in Crossfire mode with VSync enabled.

We are planning to include this fix in an upcoming WHQL driver expected to be released in April. In addition, we are aiming to include this fix in an earlier Beta driver that is slated for next month.

I will do my best to keep you informed on this topic by updating this post as we move into March. I will also make sure to provide you the link to the driver as soon as it becomes available.

Thank you very much for your patienc*e"


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Courtesy of the conversation between Dave (rage3d forum mod) and a amd rep
> 
> "*Originally Posted by AMD Community Manager
> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have identified the root cause for the audio stutters in systems with 2 R9 290s in Crossfire mode with VSync enabled.
> 
> We are planning to include this fix in an upcoming WHQL driver expected to be released in April. In addition, we are aiming to include this fix in an earlier Beta driver that is slated for next month.
> 
> I will do my best to keep you informed on this topic by updating this post as we move into March. I will also make sure to provide you the link to the driver as soon as it becomes available.
> 
> Thank you very much for your patienc*e"


+Rep for you kind Sir.

I really need to stop being an early adopter. PS4 sitting doing nothing and avoiding certain games because of this bug on PC.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Courtesy of the conversation between Dave (rage3d forum mod) and a amd rep
> 
> "*Originally Posted by AMD Community Manager
> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have identified the root cause for the audio stutters in systems with 2 R9 290s in Crossfire mode with VSync enabled.
> 
> We are planning to include this fix in an upcoming WHQL driver expected to be released in April. In addition, we are aiming to include this fix in an earlier Beta driver that is slated for next month.
> 
> I will do my best to keep you informed on this topic by updating this post as we move into March. I will also make sure to provide you the link to the driver as soon as it becomes available.
> 
> Thank you very much for your patienc*e"
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep for you kind Sir.
> 
> I really need to stop being an early adopter. PS4 sitting doing nothing and avoiding certain games because of this bug on PC.
Click to expand...

I always found it fun to be the first on new tech but after the last 3 or 4 gens it has just left bitter and eternally cynical that driver teams have college educations. It is what usually happens when business interferes with passion. You always release a broken product due to restraints and time crunches.

My PS4 currently has 2 mm of dust on it. It can't even play blu-rays with out the HDMI short circuit trick (launch blu-ray, let it freeze with black screen, unplug hdmi and plug it back in.) What happened to us? We used to get finished products!!!!!

Half-assed is in, released products were too mainstream. If Blu-Rays Movies released 85% finished we would riot. We are the only industry where unfinished products are acceptable before release.


----------



## rdr09

This is a beta driver. us gamers are the testers and should report issues.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Well, my idle frame dropping issue seems to be isolated to WoW, or maybe it's because it's running in a window while i'm mining on one card. The issue does not happen in Diablo 3 full screen (xfire enabled). In D3, I did get some artifacting in random dungeons, but that's likely due to my undervolting/clocking not being properly tuned


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Well, my idle frame dropping issue seems to be isolated to WoW, or maybe it's because it's running in a window while i'm mining on one card. The issue does not happen in Diablo 3 full screen (xfire enabled). In D3, I did get some artifacting in random dungeons, but that's likely due to my undervolting/clocking not being properly tuned


Is WoW set up for DX9 or DX11, with the min/max FPS settings configured?


----------



## Synister

Getting this issue when launching BF4 guys, TBH i've only tried BF4 yesterday after I'd installed the 14.2 Beta drivers.

Any ideas for the cause? or suggested actions to fix.

Drivers were installed the recommended way; DDU in safe mode.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Getting this issue when launching BF4 guys, TBH i've only tried BF4 yesterday after I'd installed the 14.2 Beta drivers.
> 
> Any ideas for the cause? or suggested actions to fix.
> 
> Drivers were installed the recommended way; DDU in safe mode.


I usually get this from an unstable overclock.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Getting this issue when launching BF4 guys, TBH i've only tried BF4 yesterday after I'd installed the 14.2 Beta drivers.
> 
> Any ideas for the cause? or suggested actions to fix.
> 
> Drivers were installed the recommended way; DDU in safe mode.


Reduce resolution scaling in vid options. Begin with 100% or less.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Getting this issue when launching BF4 guys, TBH i've only tried BF4 yesterday after I'd installed the 14.2 Beta drivers.
> 
> Any ideas for the cause? or suggested actions to fix.
> 
> Drivers were installed the recommended way; DDU in safe mode.


lol the first time I read that pop up I read "Create input lag " ;d


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I usually get this from an unstable overclock.


Stock clocks, I should have said, 'first time in about a month...I've tried BF4' was basically waiting for Mantle before playing as have been hooked on the HearthStone Beta








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Reduce resolution scaling in vid options. Begin with 100% or less.


Read my first post again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> lol the first time I read that pop up I read "Create input lag " ;d


I know - still doing it though, gonna try re-installing the DX thingy that comes with BF4... then maybe reinstall BF4.. i dunno not got my problem solving head on at the moment.. life... stress.. garh!


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I usually get this from an unstable overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Stock clocks, I should have said, 'first time in about a month...I've tried BF4' was basically waiting for Mantle before playing as have been hooked on the HearthStone Beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Reduce resolution scaling in vid options. Begin with 100% or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my first post again.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> lol the first time I read that pop up I read "Create input lag " ;d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know - still doing it though, gonna try re-installing the DX thingy that comes with BF4... then maybe reinstall BF4.. i dunno not got my problem solving head on at the moment.. life... stress.. garh!
Click to expand...

Could you try with older drivers like 13.12? Just to rule things out.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Could you try with older drivers like 13.12? Just to rule things out.


Can do - though it did work fine with those a month ago, just ain't played since. Will check back once done.


----------



## binormalkilla

Anyone have success with Trifire 290Xs (or just 2x), eyefinity, and Mantle? I didn't play with it much, but I had HORRENDOUS frame rates with Mantle enabled. I also had a strange border around the edge of the screen.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Anyone have success with Trifire 290Xs (or just 2x), eyefinity, and Mantle? I didn't play with it much, but I had HORRENDOUS frame rates with Mantle enabled. I also had a strange border around the edge of the screen.


Was it the rectangular black border with a smaller screen in the middle?

Sometimes native screen space scaling in CCC does not work, you can adjust it there manually.
Link: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/UnableToSetGPUScaling.aspx

I believe the consensus was that only landscape was working in Eyefinity:
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Mantle-Known-Issues.aspx
Quote:


> AMD Eyefinity configurations utilizing portrait display orientations are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath in Battlefield 4™


It doesn't stipulate though landscape and multi-GPUs are working, just that Landscape Eyefinity is supported.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Was it the rectangular black border with a smaller screen in the middle?
> 
> Sometimes native screen space scaling in CCC does not work, you can adjust it there manually.
> 
> I believe the consensus was that only landscape was working in Eyefinity:
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Mantle-Known-Issues.aspx
> It doesn't stipulate though landscape and multi-GPUs are working, just that Landscape Eyefinity is supported.


I didn't know that, thanks. It's just not supported yet.....ugh.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Was it the rectangular black border with a smaller screen in the middle?
> 
> Sometimes native screen space scaling in CCC does not work, you can adjust it there manually.
> 
> I believe the consensus was that only landscape was working in Eyefinity:
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Mantle-Known-Issues.aspx
> It doesn't stipulate though landscape and multi-GPUs are working, just that Landscape Eyefinity is supported.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that, thanks. It's just not supported yet.....ugh.
Click to expand...

I edited my post to include a link to more instructions / info on changing the AMD detected monitor scaling.

Really sorry about that support though


----------



## sciencegey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> WOW! I went from 126FPS~ to 200 constant in a 56 man server!
> 
> *its just too bad the screen stays black.*


Dem feelz.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Is WoW set up for DX9 or DX11, with the min/max FPS settings configured?


DX11,but not sure on the FPS settings. I won't be back home for a few days.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Is WoW set up for DX9 or DX11, with the min/max FPS settings configured?
> 
> 
> 
> DX11,but not sure on the FPS settings. I won't be back home for a few days.
Click to expand...

Okay let me know, I know how to configure WoW really well, even by configuration. You can PM me if I don't respond in this thread of course.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am going to try DX11 again. Not really liking how Mantle feels right now.


----------



## keikei

Anyone else running xfire 290's and getting large fps fluctuations and stutter? Also same result with 13.12 beta as well. Seems like DICE did something last weekend cause it was smooth with the 13.12 last week, and now is a hot mess.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Anyone else running xfire 290's and getting large fps fluctuations and stutter? Also same result with 13.12 beta as well. Seems like DICE did something last weekend cause it was smooth with the 13.12 last week, and now is a hot mess.


I'll post graphs when I get home but yes, mantle is a spiky mess again


----------



## Dimaslg

I didnt change my drivers since april last year, i had tons of problems with installing them, lots of BSOD's and when i got a stable system with 13.5 didnt want to touch them just in case. I have a Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X Ghz Ed. with a button in the side, that change the BIOS. I have it pressed since day 1 and now with matle and all the improvements that i can get in games with a new drivers im tempted to change them.

Last year, after formating the pc, when i installed the drivers near the end of the installation i got a BSOD, after loading windows BSOD got BSOD uninstalling them also. Could it be related to the pressed button on the graphic card? Since that i didnt have any trouble, didnt remember how i did managed to do it and as i said didnt change the drivers or touch them at all.

So how should i proceed? Install the 14.2 right away without uninstalling the 13.5? Or try to unistall the 13.5, pass CCleaner and then install the newest. Im kinda "afraid" to do it, my system is pretty stable and all things work perfect, but would like to try that improved performance on Bf4 and Thief when they make mantle available for it.

Thanks.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaslg*
> 
> I didnt change my drivers since april last year, i had tons of problems with installing them, lots of BSOD's and when i got a stable system with 13.5 didnt want to touch them just in case. I have a Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X Ghz Ed. with a button in the side, that change the BIOS. I have it pressed since day 1 and now with matle and all the improvements that i can get in games with a new drivers im tempted to change them.
> 
> Last year, after formating the pc, when i installed the drivers near the end of the installation i got a BSOD, after loading windows BSOD got BSOD uninstalling them also. Could it be related to the pressed button on the graphic card? Since that i didnt have any trouble, didnt remember how i did managed to do it and as i said didnt change the drivers or touch them at all.
> 
> So how should i proceed? Install the 14.2 right away without uninstalling the 13.5? Or try to unistall the 13.5, pass CCleaner and then install the newest. Im kinda "afraid" to do it, my system is pretty stable and all things work perfect, but would like to try that improved performance on Bf4 and Thief when they make mantle available for it.
> 
> Thanks.


You gotta weigh your options. Get performance improvements on the games you like with some risk of failure. Is the potential headache bigger than the potential performance gain? I'd personally do it. I like more performance. If it doesnt work, revert back and wait next month for the next beta. I'd do a clean install of the new beta.


----------



## keikei

Incoming BF4 patch coming soon. Maybe i can get the nice stable fps i had last week (running dx). These drivers worked fine for me (excluding vsync bug).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Powertune is nor working with these drivers right?


----------



## Hattifnatten

Nope


----------



## Dimaslg

Well, as i said before my graphic card has a button on the side, for what i though it changes the BIOS, but looking at GPU-Z i dont see any change with it pressed or not. I leave you some screens to see if someone can clarify it for me.

The model of the graphic card is this



Spoiler: Whitout the button pressed:







GPU-Z Main window / Sensors IDLE
 


Spoiler: Sensors Playing Battlefield 4









Spoiler: Whit the button pressed:







 


Spoiler: Sensors playing Battlefield 4 with the button pressed.







So, i find no difference between press it or not, i though the bios would change, or have the clocks higher, but no difference. Those screes were taken on the desktop, no games running.

Uploaded screens with some load to the graphic card playing Battlefied 4, still cant find the difference playing with the button pressed or not :s


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Powertune is nor working with these drivers right?


Works fine for me.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaslg*
> 
> Well, as i said before my graphic card has a button on the side, for what i though it changes the BIOS, but looking at GPU-Z i dont see any change with it pressed or not. I leave you some screens to see if someone can clarify it for me.
> 
> The model of the graphic card is this
> 
> So, i find no difference between press it or not, i though the bios would change, or have the clocks higher, but no difference. Those screes were taken on the desktop, no games running.
> 
> Im gonna try a game and check if theres some changes, ill edit later.


Most of the Time Sapphire's 2nd BIOS allows Higher MV and Overclocking

ie My BIOS 2 on my Sapphire 7950 and 7870XT has:
Higher MV Limit
Higher Core/Memory Clock Limit
More Aggressive Fan Profile


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Works fine for me.


Same here

Honestly I don't know if I just lucked out or what but this driver has been problem free for me. All my games currently work just as good if not better than they did with 13.12.

BF4 especially! No hitching or hiccups, it seriously plays so damn good and I have such a high constant frame rate that I don't even turn on my OSD anymore while playing. I just sit back and enjoy the game for once







I don't have to worry about if I'm having fps drops or anything the game just plays incredibly smooth. Hell it even just converted my friend from Xbone to wanting me to build him a pc after seeing it/ playing it









quote "this is so much more lifelike that the xbone version!!!" lol







I'm assuming he meant the smoothness/ clarity of motion running the game at almost 200fps constantly hahaha


----------



## GTR Mclaren

March five and the latest stable driver dates from 2013.......no, just no AMD


----------



## Offler

Still running on previous beta. Absolutely no trouble, and everything was again bit smoother.

So my expectations on this driver are quite high...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Still running on previous beta. Absolutely no trouble, and everything was again bit smoother.
> 
> So my expectations on this driver are quite high...


What card do you own? My 280x ran like crap on 14.1 mantle while playing BF4 until 14.2 smoothed everything out.


----------



## Offler

Gigabyte HD7970oc REv 2.1. (Starswarm in Mantle mode is running, so I dont know why I hear that only Rx series is supported)

I dont have BF4... I plan to get new Thief to see how it works.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Gigabyte HD7970oc REv 2.1. (Starswarm in Mantle mode is running, so I dont know why I hear that only Rx series is supported)
> 
> I dont have BF4... I plan to get new Thief to see how it works.


Thief isn't supported yet. I hear they are supposed to add support later this month.


----------



## Offler

Quick test with Starcraft II replay:
50Hz Vsync-ed with "Fake" fullscreen on 1920x1080... (I prefer to play in windowed mode. Certain tests i performed with OCCT show that "real" fullscreen is causing performance issues on both Nvidia and AMD cards).

The goal was to see 49-50 FPS all the time.

Game seems to be bit smoother as previously. Some "hiccups" still visible and measurable (eg 45-57 fps which should not be possible).

Edit: Skyrim

Same setup

In fake fullscreen is everything smooth as butter. Much better as previously.

In real fullscreen scenes which do not require a lot of computing power cause GPU to downclock to 300Mhz.

No Mods...

Edit2:
Default Skyrim configuration is Vsync+Double buffering. The worst possible choice. All I can say is that AMD drivers are more likely to get blamed for crappy game code. The game lacks frame limiter or 3rd buffer (thats how windowed mode in Win7 removes the stutter).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Works fine for me.


How did you get it to work? i set it to 50% and my clock still drop in BF4 with GPU @ 1200MHz. They go from 1150-1190 mos of the time.


----------



## Hattifnatten

^Mine can barely get above 1050 now








But I don't really need that extra power anyways, runs all my games just fine.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> ^Mine can barely get above 1050 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't really need that extra power anyways, runs all my games just fine.


Hmm, guess I'm lucky, I can maintain 1100 on stock volts and power limit easy on a reference cooler.. Don't need more then that when gaming for the majority of games. If I'm pushing something big w/ lots of AA (Crysis 3, BF4) I bump it up to 1170 core / 1500 mem, otherwise I'm at 1100 core / 1350 mem vs stock 1000 / 1250.


----------



## kersoz2003

r9 280X ile matle rocks







:


















MANTLE rocks with the new driver now. I get like 15-20 fps more with mantle and never dropped below 65 fps in all maps. I get generally 75+ fps with my r9 280x vapor-x


----------



## Dimaslg

To correctly unnistall old drivers, first programs management on my pc and then DDU? or its better atiman uninstaller? Or should i forget about programs management and use directly one of those programs?

Or should i install the 14.2 up the 13.5?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> r9 280X ile matle rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANTLE rocks with the new driver now. I get like 15-20 fps more with mantle and never dropped below 65 fps in all maps. I get generally 75+ fps with my r9 280x vapor-x


I have the same setup as you and I don't get that kind of performance boost with 14.2. Are you OCing?


----------



## james8

Does anyone have heavy stuttering when doing Mantle in BF4 with crossfire? My set up is completely unplayable due to frequent prolonged stuttering. I'm not sure if it's the game or driver.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Does anyone have heavy stuttering when doing Mantle in BF4 with crossfire? My set up is completely unplayable due to frequent prolonged stuttering. I'm not sure if it's the game or driver.


This is a known issue with Mantle for some. Just disable CFX for now and test.

Try completely removing drivers and reinstall. May be a driver issue as 14.2 was supposed to fix CFX stuttering.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Does anyone have heavy stuttering when doing Mantle in BF4 with crossfire? My set up is completely unplayable due to frequent prolonged stuttering. I'm not sure if it's the game or driver.


What graphics settings are you using?


----------



## james8

just reinstalled 14.2 and still got massive fps fluctuations. game updated to latest.

I'm running Ultra with no deffered AA, low post AA, no AO, no motion blur.

I think these stutterings are caused by too frequent HDD access that's not a problem in DX11


----------



## bencher

I use to play bf4 with 100+ tabs open in chrome. smooth in Dx but stutters in mantle.

When I close the tabs Mantle is much better 1 or 2 spikes.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I use to play bf4 with 100+ tabs open in chrome. smooth in Dx but stutters in mantle.
> 
> When I close the tabs Mantle is much better 1 or 2 spikes.


Mantle is only better if you... Stop keeping tabs!! Badum-psh!









... I'll keep the day job.


----------



## james8

yea I realize that Mantle is a huge RAM hog. DX11 system RAM is around 2.5 GB, Mantle uses 3.5-4 GB for itself! and it stresses my VRAM so much that I have to go down to all high with medium texture to stop the stuttering.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Mantle is only better if you... Stop keeping tabs!! Badum-psh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll keep the day job.










lol


----------



## keikei

How is mantle running with the new bf4 patch? Dx is consistent again.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Update is dl'ing now, I'll post up soon


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

BF4 with latest patch running mantle.

1440p maxed the hell out (2xMSAA though because of the mem leak mantle issue)

Everything in green is above 165fps

Everything in yellow is between 140fps and 165fps

The two red dots are between 135fps and 140fps lol

Shanghai map, 64p server but only around 55 people in there on average.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> BF4 with latest patch running mantle.
> 
> 1440p maxed the hell out (2xMSAA though because of the mem leak mantle issue)
> 
> Everything in green is above 165fps
> 
> Everything in yellow is between 140fps and 165fps
> 
> The two red dots are between 135fps and 140fps lol
> 
> Shanghai map, 64p server but only around 55 people in there on average.


Can you post a long one (~60,000frames) with the frame time graph and raw instead of smoothing, 100ms smoothing is kind of not telling the whole story.

Also I tried it with 2msaa much better ignore the beginning and end I accidentally alt tabbed, and it got wonky.










+++++++REP for the suggestion of 2xmsaa.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Can you post a long one (~60,000frames) with the frame time graph and raw instead of smoothing,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 100ms smoothing is kind of not telling the whole story.
> 
> Also I tried it with 2msaa much better ignore the beginning and end I accidentally alt tabbed, and it got wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +++++++REP for the suggestion of 2xmsaa.


Definitely! I mainly did that one real quick for a fella that asked about it. Been playing Altis Life all night but I'll jump in BF when I get up hahaha. I'll record the entire match for ya.

Glad the 2xMSAA helped







Mantle still has a little mem leak issue but for some reason barely dropping MSAA seemed to do the trick


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Definitely! I mainly did that one real quick for a fella that asked about it. Been playing Altis Life all night but I'll jump in BF when I get up hahaha. I'll record the entire match for ya.
> 
> Glad the 2xMSAA helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle still has a little mem leak issue but for some reason barely dropping MSAA seemed to do the trick


I did try mantle, but was greeted with horrible stutter. I will try removing /reducing the MSAA. Thank you for posting your results.

edit: gave a go. Stuttering still there, but not as bad with MSAA on. Lets see what the next driver does.


----------



## Sadmoto

This vram crap needs to be fixed

DX11, 1080p ultra, 2x msaa 90 FoV, 100% res scale gives me 1.5-.1.8 gb vram usage
DX11 1080p on low preset, 90 fov, 100% res scale is 900mb usage.

Mantle on Ultra setup gives me 3gb vram usage, constant stuttering which negates any fps gain I'd get.
Mantle on low preset uses 1.8gb.

it is straight up stupid that dx11 ultra has the same vram usage as mantle on low.

I might as well just wait for dx to get their little mantle-like refresh.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> This vram crap needs to be fixed
> 
> DX11, 1080p ultra, 2x msaa 90 FoV, 100% res scale gives me 1.5-.1.8 gb vram usage
> DX11 1080p on low preset, 90 fov, 100% res scale is 900mb usage.
> 
> Mantle on Ultra setup gives me 3gb vram usage, constant stuttering which negates any fps gain I'd get.
> Mantle on low preset uses 1.8gb.
> 
> it is straight up stupid that dx11 ultra has the same vram usage as mantle on low.
> 
> I might as well just wait for dx to get their little mantle-like refresh.


That's going to be a while


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I did try mantle, but was greeted with horrible stutter. I will try removing /reducing the MSAA. Thank you for posting your results.
> 
> edit: gave a go. Stuttering still there, but not as bad with MSAA on. Lets see what the next driver does.


You guys do realize it is a BF4 thing and not a driver thing right?

Star swarm has no vram issues or increase vram going from DX to Mantle.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> You guys do realize it is a BF4 thing and not a driver thing right?
> 
> Star swarm has no vram issues or increase vram going from DX to Mantle.


Yes, its definitely the game. I honestly dont look forward to any new patches as it might make the game unplayable again. I can say mantle has never been smooth since released (for my rig). I dont know whats more beta, bf4 or mantle.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So should I downgrade back to 13.12 for better crossfire stability? I don't play much BF4 and Thief doesn't even have Mantle support at the moment.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> That's going to be a while


and prolly require Windows 9


----------



## james8

if you have stuttering on Mantle try lowering your graphics settings, especially deferred AA and texture quality.

seems like Mantle eats VRAM and RAM like no tomorrow.


----------



## keikei

I really hope Mantle gets fully optimized soon. It was promised to be less taxing on my system, not more.


----------



## james8

in the end I decided to go back to DX11.

Mantle isn't worth it right now with all the memory and smoothness problems and crashes. I'd rather something stable.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> in the end I decided to go back to DX11.
> Mantle isn't worth it right now with all the memory and smoothness problems and crashes. I'd rather something stable.


You dont really need the benefits of Mantle with your setup.


----------



## james8

^I do actually. when running at 144 Hz my CPU is pegged at 100% trying to keep up in MP. I've been waiting forever for a true successor to Sandy Bridge from Intel. hopefully it's 2015.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^I do actually. when running at 144 Hz my CPU is pegged at 100% trying to keep up in MP. I've been waiting forever for a true successor to Sandy Bridge from Intel. hopefully it's 2015.


What is your cpu usage at 60hz? My hovers around 70% on a 60 player server with my cpu at 4.4ghz.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^I do actually. when running at 144 Hz my CPU is pegged at 100% trying to keep up in MP. I've been waiting forever for a true successor to Sandy Bridge from Intel. hopefully it's 2015.


I've been in the same boat. I've "wanted" to upgrade for nearly 2 years. But a % here, a small jump there. Nothing really provided the gains I deemed worth while for $300.


----------



## clerick

No Titanfall drivers and no crossfire? Comeon AMD pick up you game.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> No Titanfall drivers and no crossfire? Comeon AMD pick up you game.


Source engine, does it even need xfire?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Source engine, does it even need xfire?


As far as I understand (don't own the game myself) they have done something with the engine so it usually runs at ~40 fps regardless of what GFX settings you use. Which is a bit odd, as in my experience the original source engine can do 200+ fps on average with every slider as far as it goes (including AA) at 10 megapixels (5400x1920) with just a single 7950 card (the "lost coast" benchmark).


----------



## AlDyer

These drivers are a good step forward. I think there's still some refining to do, though.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Source engine, does it even need xfire?


It does for titanfall. A few maps where framerate drops to really bad levels and on average at 60 fps or less. Really wish I could use crossfire.


----------



## Sadmoto

has anyone else noticed that they need extra power to keep their GPU overclocks the same?

I noticed going from the first beta driver to 1.3 that I needed 2% more on my powerlimit to keep the same OC as before.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> has anyone else noticed that they need extra power to keep their GPU overclocks the same?
> 
> I noticed going from the first beta driver to 1.3 that I needed 2% more on my powerlimit to keep the same OC as before.


Most people probably do not notice as usually people just put the power-limit to max allowed (+20%) and be done with it. Not sure what the uncertainty in that number is, 2% might be within margin of error or it might be meaningful number rising from maintaining something in a more aggressive manner with new drivers or hammering some sub-component more.


----------



## Ultracarpet

For me, the power limit doesn't work at all.


----------



## Hl86

Fix Power limit already


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Most people probably do not notice as usually people just put the power-limit to max allowed (+20%) and be done with it. Not sure what the uncertainty in that number is, 2% might be within margin of error or it might be meaningful number rising from maintaining something in a more aggressive manner with new drivers or hammering some sub-component more.


Heck, 20% didn't even cut it for me. I had to mod it for 50% to get my 1145 core stable at 1.25, I can get 1160 and a bit more stable at slightly higher but 1.25's my boost voltage so I just modded it all for that. The 20% worked but I noticed it's smoother with a higher power limit.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> Heck, 20% didn't even cut it for me. I had to mod it for 50% to get my 1145 core stable at 1.25, I can get 1160 and a bit more stable at slightly higher but 1.25's my boost voltage so I just modded it all for that. The 20% worked but I noticed it's smoother with a higher power limit.


How did you go about modding the power limit?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> How did you go about modding the power limit?


regedit thepowerplay. look in the AMD HOW TO THREAD. by TSM106

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> regedit thepowerplay. look in the AMD HOW TO THREAD. by TSM106


Say whaaaaaaaaat. This is so relevant to my interests.


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> DCS World Still Runs like Crap on AMD GPU's, XFire drops FPS.
> 
> I submit feedback and crap every driver release, and it's still being ignored.
> 
> Just keep pushing me to the green side why dont ya?


I've been sending in DCS and arma bug reports since last October or so when I picked up 2 7970's. The 2 games I probably play the most of run like total butt. After bringing up the performance with some gamer friends they all have the same poor performance in those titles and have been submitting reports for years. Its a real shame when the drivers/software do not make use of the hardware. I don't even know why anymore but I want to unload these AMD cards and go back to nvidia. I got better frame rates in DCS and arma 2 with SLI GTX275s (about the same power as a single 560ti). With 4x the GPU horse power where I was mostly GPU limited before I expected to get better frame rates, not worse....

As it stands, DCS is just not fun to play when you get terrible frame rates near the ground and you are a helo pilot.

(keep your eye on the frame counter)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> I've been sending in DCS and arma bug reports since last October or so when I picked up 2 7970's. The 2 games I probably play the most of run like total butt. After bringing up the performance with some gamer friends they all have the same poor performance in those titles and have been submitting reports for years. Its a real shame when the drivers/software do not make use of the hardware. I don't even know why anymore but I want to unload these AMD cards and go back to nvidia. I got better frame rates in DCS and arma 2 with SLI GTX275s (about the same power as a single 560ti). With 4x the GPU horse power where I was mostly GPU limited before I expected to get better frame rates, not worse....
> 
> As it stands, DCS is just not fun to play when you get terrible frame rates near the ground and you are a helo pilot.
> 
> (keep your eye on the frame counter)


Have you tried Radenpro? It has a few settings that help a lot with stutter and framerates. I always recommend setting FLIP QUE SIZE to 0.


----------



## Blameless

Minimum flip queue size is 1; setting 0 uses the default of 3. I just reconfirmed this myself.


----------



## Northern Isnlad

well i've r9 270x and i'm experiencing stuttering when i'm playing battlefield 4 on mantel. is it problem happening to everyone with r9 270x card? the problem is minimum fps falling like crazy







and i'm running it in ULTRA. please help


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Northern Isnlad*
> 
> well i've r9 270x and i'm experiencing stuttering when i'm playing battlefield 4 on mantel. is it problem happening to everyone with r9 270x card? the problem is minimum fps falling like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm running it in ULTRA. please help


whats your other setup is like in comparison to recommended requirements for the game>? because 270 is not a recommended gpu for that setting unless your playing pre-hd resolutions.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Minimum flip queue size is 1; setting 0 uses the default of 3. I just reconfirmed this myself.


Maybe we have different versions. The only way to get 3 is setting to 3 or set to default. The numbered settings goes from 0-5. I have been using 0 for a while and it made a huge difference over the others.

Version 1.1.1.0


----------



## SkateZilla

DCS will go DX11 Soon,

DX9 + AMD have been an issue for me for about 3 years.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Maybe we have different versions. The only way to get 3 is setting to 3 or set to default. The numbered settings goes from 0-5. I have been using 0 for a while and it made a huge difference over the others.
> 
> Version 1.1.1.0


position 0 is the default value. That means 3 for amd.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> position 0 is the default value. That means 3 for amd.


mine goes default-0-1-2-3-4-5. Default is an actual selection. Not saying 0 doesn't equate to 3 real world but I see no evidence in the application that 0=default.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> mine goes default-0-1-2-3-4-5. Default is an actual selection. Not saying 0 doesn't equate to 3 real world but I see no evidence in the application that 0=default.


You set positions on radeon pro not values.Position 0 on amd drivers is 3


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> You set positions on radeon pro not values.Position 0 on amd drivers is 3


Not saying you're wrong, I know both you and Brutuz are very knowledgeable. However I am very rational and what your saying isn't making sense to me. Now, I am at work so can't say 100% sure but checked this morning and swore it said number of frames rendered ahead by the CPU and the default is 3. Remember I said the slider was default-0-1-2-3-4-5. So why have default if it and 0are both 3. And then there is the question is 3 on the slider the same default 3? And why going from 3/5 to 0 did I see such a gameplay improvement? Granted I didn't do a scientific test on that, guess it could be any number of other adjustments made.

Anyway I hope you see why I am confused. When I get home I'll check it out again, maybe I missed something.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok I am home now so I'll lay out what it says exactly.
Quote:


> Flip Queue Size is the number of frames the driver will render ahead of being displayed if CPU is fast enough ( usually it is ).
> 
> The driver default is 3, higher values can improve performance and reduce stuttering but may introduce mouse lag. Lower values can help reduce mouse lag but can cause stuttering. The recommended setting is Use Driver Default.


That is the help message you get when you scroll over the slider. So I gather from this that it is Render Ahead and the actual number of frames to place in the buffer going to the GPU not GPU buffer for Vsync. So you see why I say 0-1-2-3-4-5 equates to the number of frames.

So are we talking about the same thing? You see why I am confused on the point both you and Brutuz brought up?

(Again not trying to stir anything. This is all genuine concern and desire to know the facts.)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Maybe we have different versions. The only way to get 3 is setting to 3 or set to default. The numbered settings goes from 0-5. I have been using 0 for a while and it made a huge difference over the others.
> 
> Version 1.1.1.0


RadeonPro version doesn't matter. Flip queue size is a registry setting that RadeonPro can adjust.










Setting the entry to 0 is the same as setting it to 3. Only values of 1 or higher are valid. One is the minimum number of pre-rendered frames for D3D applications under Windows 7 or later OSes using AMD drivers.

You can test this by comparing the frame rates of static D3D renders (I use OCCTs GPU test because it produces very clear differences). Frame rate dips in OCCT at a flipquesize of 2 or 1, but a setting of zero results in exactly the same frame rate as a setting of 3.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> RadeonPro version doesn't matter. Flip queue size is a registry setting that RadeonPro can adjust.
> 
> Setting the entry to 0 is the same as setting it to 3. Only values of 1 or higher are valid. One is the minimum number of pre-rendered frames for D3D applications under Windows 7 or later OSes using AMD drivers.


Don't know if you saw my post above your here but the real point then is why have Default-0-3 in the select field if they are in fact all the same?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Almost 3 months in the year and no WHQL....


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Almost 3 months in the year and no WHQL....


They said in April.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Don't know if you saw my post above your here but the real point then is why have Default-0-3 in the select field if they are in fact all the same?


The OS/driver default is 3. This is the setting that exists if the registry entry is missing entirely. Manually setting 3 or 0 are possible, but do nothing different than the default (which is already 3, while 0 is depreciated).

RadeonPro allows the adjustment of settings, there is no implication that the adjustments are always functional.

You can set 0, it just doesn't do anything. It used to, in old OSes, with old drivers. Not anymore. As I pointed out before, it is not difficult to demonstrate this.

http://forum.radeonpro.info/general-topics/210-flip-queue-size-0-does-it-work

As you can see, the RadeonPro devs have the FQS option because it's available and was in ATI Tray Tools, not because they claim all the available options to work.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Northern Isnlad*
> 
> well i've r9 270x and i'm experiencing stuttering when i'm playing battlefield 4 on mantel. is it problem happening to everyone with r9 270x card? the problem is minimum fps falling like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm running it in ULTRA. please help


Most stable setting for me is dx11, set ingame fps cap (use config file), vsync off. Even then, sometimes BF4 is stuttering/lagging/large frame dropping. You may want to restart battlelog and/or change servers. BF4 is not a stable game in general.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The OS/driver default is 3. This is the setting that exists if the registry entry is missing entirely. Manually setting 3 or 0 are possible, but do nothing different than the default (which is already 3, while 0 is depreciated).
> 
> RadeonPro allows the adjustment of settings, there is no implication that the adjustments are always functional.
> 
> You can set 0, it just doesn't do anything. It used to, in old OSes, with old drivers. Not anymore. As I pointed out before, it is not difficult to demonstrate this.
> 
> http://forum.radeonpro.info/general-topics/210-flip-queue-size-0-does-it-work
> 
> As you can see, the RadeonPro devs have the FQS option because it's available and was in ATI Tray Tools, not because they claim all the available options to work.


Guess I will have to test it. That forum didn't specifically say.


----------



## Northern Isnlad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> whats your other setup is like in comparison to recommended requirements for the game>? because 270 is not a recommended gpu for that setting unless your playing pre-hd resolutions.


I've fx 6300, 8 gb ram.. what more it can ask?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> RadeonPro version doesn't matter. Flip queue size is a registry setting that RadeonPro can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting the entry to 0 is the same as setting it to 3. Only values of 1 or higher are valid. One is the minimum number of pre-rendered frames for D3D applications under Windows 7 or later OSes using AMD drivers.
> 
> You can test this by comparing the frame rates of static D3D renders (I use OCCTs GPU test because it produces very clear differences). Frame rate dips in OCCT at a flipquesize of 2 or 1, but a setting of zero results in exactly the same frame rate as a setting of 3.


I didn't see this pic earlier, My regedit doesn't have Flipque listed at all. I only have 0000 and 0001 and neither show a flipquesize line. Do you know why? And I was thinking earlier, does it matter in the driver whether DX9 or DX11 as far as flipque?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I didn't see this pic earlier, My regedit doesn't have Flipque listed at all. I only have 0000 and 0001 and neither show a flipquesize line. Do you know why?


FlipQueueSize doesn't exist by default, you have to add the entry to adjust it.

As for only having 0000 and 0001, that is unusual, if you are in the right location (4D36E9*68*). It's not always 0004, sometimes the location maybe 0005, 0003, or 0002, etc, but to only have two entries is not something I've seen. Anyway, it should not matter about the specific location, as long as you place the entry in the UMD branch that has the other settings shown.

Just replace 0004 below with wherever your particular UMD folder is (the x in 3x,00 is the number of frames):

Code:



Code:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0004\UMD]
"FlipQueueSize"=hex:31,00

Or just use RadeonPro, it's FlipQueueSize settings add this exact key (again, except for specific location); I originally set it with Radeon Pro then exported it from the registry so I could more easily set it without RadeonPro later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And I was thinking earlier, does it matter in the driver whether DX9 or DX11 as far as flipque?


It should apply to all D3D applications, regardless of version. I have tested DX9 and DX11 apps and seen a clear difference in framerate/scores between different values, and I see no reason why DX10 would be different.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Northern Isnlad*
> 
> I've fx 6300, 8 gb ram.. what more it can ask?


Windows 8 is also there on that list.


----------



## Northern Isnlad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Windows 8 is also there on that list.


I've got 8.1


----------



## SpeedyVT

I found another possible fix for AMD GPUs with blackscreens and black twitches on the screen. I changed the Color Pixel Format from yCbCr to RGB either studio or full. The problem never returned.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Northern Isnlad*
> 
> I've got 8.1


Recommended vram for ultra is 3gb. Your 270 simply doesnt cut it.


----------



## Northern Isnlad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Recommended vram for ultra is 3gb. Your 270 simply doesnt cut it.


well you are trying to say that for playing at 1920x1080 at ultra people need 3gb of vram? give me one review of 2gb vram vs 3gb vram which resulted in noticeable difference of fps increase.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Northern Isnlad*
> 
> well you are trying to say that for playing at 1920x1080 at ultra people need 3gb of vram? give me one review of 2gb vram vs 3gb vram which resulted in noticeable difference of fps increase.


I'm not trying, I'm saying playing at ultra settings (true ultra) exceeds 2gb on cards. I had a 2gb card last october and it would go over that limit and it would stutter.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I'm not trying, I'm saying playing at ultra settings (true ultra) exceeds 2gb on cards. I had a 2gb card last october and it would go over that limit and it would stutter.


If you go over the vRAM wall it's a lot worse than just stutter, its straight trip to single digit fps number dependent on your RAM bandwidth. On AMD (dual channel) it is around 3 fps for me and on LGA 2011 (quad channel) it's around 7 fps for me. That is regardless of where you were before. Only way I have managed to exceed 2 GB has been playing on 10 megapixels and turning AA up. That is not to be confused with the reported memory usage number (like for example GPU-z) shows. This is allocated memory and is not the actual memory usage game actually _needs_ to run well.

In my experience only sure way to tell that you are actually out of video memory is that trip to single digit frame rate.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> If you go over the vRAM wall it's a lot worse than just stutter, its straight trip to single digit fps number dependent on your RAM bandwidth. On AMD (dual channel) it is around 3 fps for me and on LGA 2011 (quad channel) it's around 7 fps for me. That is regardless of where you were before. Only way I have managed to exceed 2 GB has been playing on 10 megapixels and turning AA up. That is not to be confused with the reported memory usage number (like for example GPU-z) shows. This is allocated memory and is not the actual memory usage game actually _needs_ to run well.
> 
> In my experience only sure way to tell that you are actually out of video memory is that trip to single digit frame rate.


I know how it feels and looks. being over when its really over is dramatic, if youre a bit over where it swaps data it begins to play crappy. I still think a 270 is just either playing at crappy fps or just blaming the game for inadequate hardware.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I know how it feels and looks. being over when its really over is dramatic, if youre a bit over where it swaps data it begins to play crappy. I still think a 270 is just either playing at crappy fps or just blaming the game for inadequate hardware.


Hehe I have never managed to be "only a bit over" so I can't comment on that scenario from personal experience. With 1 GB of vRAM it was regular occurrence with Eyefinity, with 2 GB it happens if I go wild with settings and with 3 GB it is yet to happen to me. Granted I do not own the games that are considered the most demanding atm (BF4, Crysis 3) although I do own some reasonably demanding titles (Crysis 1,2, Metro 2033, heavily modded Skyrim, for example). What is worth noting also that I do AA above x2 rarely as I'm sitting relatively far from my screen array (or of late sometimes I'm on a 265 ppi eyefinity array where I already cant see individual pixels even if I put my nose against the screen). Resolutions I use are 5400x1920 for 5x1 Eyefinity (23'' screens 90 cm from me, Sapphire 7950 FleX) or 3x1 eyefinity at 4608x1536 (9.7'' screens ~30 cm from my eyes, Club 3D 7870 Eyefinity 6). I also still have a 6770 Eyefinity 5 card in my rig still which I used before going fro 7870 and a bit later when 7870 was in warranty then into 7950 but it is rarely used other than occasional BOINC run.

I was running 6770 CF and eyefinity before frame pacing patches a while ago and in there I did encounter stuttering and other issues. It was possible, for example, CF to break down in eyefinity for me so that only one of the cards was running.

So perhaps it is possible that stuttering is related to something other than vRAM amount? These are after-all beta drivers. I personally would suspect CF and that the new feature where CF no longer uses bridges needs some more polish. BTW for me CF was running sort of fine without bridges already with as old stuff as with 5770's, at least it was more stable for me that way in eyefinity than with the bridge, but 5770 is a lot weaker card than 290.


----------



## Northern Isnlad

i'm eager to witness the mantle with 270X in thief.


----------



## SoloCamo

You can absolutely have poor performance without going over the VRAM limit entirely, it just starts swapping and it creates what are most similar to microstuttering / skipping to me. And yes, Ultra settings on BF4 do use 2gb+ at 1080p.


----------



## frag85

BF4 @ 3840x1024 barely uses over 2GB for me (Ultra with AA). You could try running classic windows theme, that frees up several hundred MB of vmem and system mem.


----------



## Sadmoto

yea, I went over 2gb on ultra preset @ 1080p, 90fov on bf4, but I would only get the stuttering when lots of explosions would happen, at the exact times, my vram would go over 2gb.

lowered AA to x2 instead of 4, and effects to high from ultra, no more stutter with mass explosions.

it *can* go over 2gb but depends on settings, not just resolution. I think FoV plays a bitter part in performance then what most think, its normally 70FoV right? so if you play at 90 like me, thats essentially 20º more view that means there's just that many more things being loaded onto the screen, which can be stressful on both cpu and gpu.

and what frag85 said, that will help, I noticed with win8.1 I use about 150-300mb vram depending on what I have open in the background, so if your just over the limit like I was where you would only occasionally go over the vram limit, this might be nice if you don't want to sacrifice settings.

Edit: any news about mantles vram usage? its utterly stupid that mantle instantly doubles vram usage making it pointless to even attempt using it unless you got one of the new R series cards.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> You can absolutely have poor performance without going over the VRAM limit entirely, it just starts swapping and it creates what are most similar to microstuttering / skipping to me. And yes, Ultra settings on BF4 do use 2gb+ at 1080p.


Is there an application to measure this?


----------



## Frankzro

Hello mods, can you please kill this thread or stop it from popping up in the news because its 2 weeks old man. I thought new drivers where out!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Is there an application to measure this?


Umm have gpuz running in the background while playing, when you get said stutter, check gpuz to see if you were over or under?


----------



## frag85

Slightly better option is MSI Afterburner. In the recent versions of MSI AB you can monitor CPU usage, Page file _and_ Physical RAM usage. The only issue with AB is when running CF it doubles your VMem usage (so 2x3GB cards reads out as 6144MB instead of 3072MB).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> and what frag85 said, that will help, I noticed with win8.1 I use about 150-300mb vram depending on what I have open in the background, so if your just over the limit like I was where you would only occasionally go over the vram limit, this might be nice if you don't want to sacrifice settings.


Win 7 is pretty much the same. When I was running 3840x1024 with 896MB vmem, the 100-300MB that windows 7 themes would put in vmem made a huge difference. Not every game would clear vmem when launching, so eventually you'd hit the 896MB ceiling and then I'd get a hiccup. Even if the game was smart and flushed vmem, alt-tabbing was a process.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Northern Isnlad*
> 
> i'm eager to witness the mantle with 270X in thief.


I'd love to see an fps increase in the CPU intensive parts of the game. I seem to keep over 90fps at all times anyway.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

WTH is "true ultra" in BF4??


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> WTH is "true ultra" in BF4??


the ultra preset I'm assuming


----------



## velocityx

A lot o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> WTH is "true ultra" in BF4??


a lot of peeps refer to playing at ultra but they play with aa off or at 2x

True ultra is ultra preset which is max settings.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> A lot o
> a lot of peeps refer to playing at ultra but they play with aa off or at 2x
> 
> True ultra is ultra preset which is max settings.


AA is just cherry-topping to a already delicious cake. It's not really a necessity to enjoy Ultra (for me at least).


----------



## Northern Isnlad

same


----------



## Northern Isnlad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> You can absolutely have poor performance without going over the VRAM limit entirely, it just starts swapping and it creates what are most similar to microstuttering / skipping to me. And yes, Ultra settings on BF4 do use 2gb+ at 1080p.


you talking about mulitplayer or singleplayer. i play singleplayer


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> AA is just cherry-topping to a already delicious cake. It's not really a necessity to enjoy Ultra (for me at least).


High levels of AA are anyway relics of the past. It might have made sense on very low resolution screens, like, say, 21'' 1024x768, for example. Your average 21''...23'' 1080p screen becomes already "retina" at ~90 cm. So AA levels above x2 to x4 on normal distance to such screen are more like placebo - you just know you are on "true ultra" instead of visible difference in image quality. One of the reasons why some games still put high levels of AA in their presets in my opinion is marketing - back when resolutions started to stagnate at 1080p but GFX cards kept gaining in power then AA was one of the cheapest tricks (with lower probability of backfiring, like tessellating excessively unseen water) to make the game more graphically demanding at highest preset levels. The marketing reason in there is that gaming sites use graphically demanding games for their tests, so your game gets mentioned and perhaps someone will buy it because it is considered graphically particularly demanding. Other "big thing" that was supposed to eat a lot of GPU power was 3D but that sort of failed to make big enough splash. Atm 4K seems to be taking off the ground pretty well though.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> AA is just cherry-topping to a already delicious cake. It's not really a necessity to enjoy Ultra (for me at least).


I agree, to an extent. Even when I play ultra with 2560x1440 which some say doesn't need that much AA to look good, It still needs it so depending on how my gpu's are feeling that day ( room and outside temp = throttles or not;d) I will play with full ultra or ultra 2xaa ;p


----------



## Tonza

I dont understand people who needs to max out their games with taxing MSAA or even more taxing SSAA (SMAA does insanely good job without nearly any FPS hit). Not really worth it buy another GPU just for AA, since SMAA really can do the job nearly as good (or even better if you know how to tweak colors and stuff).


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> High levels of AA are anyway relics of the past. It might have made sense on very low resolution screens, like, say, 21'' 1024x768, for example. Your average 21''...23'' 1080p screen becomes already "retina" at ~90 cm. So AA levels above x2 to x4 on normal distance to such screen are more like placebo - you just know you are on "true ultra" instead of visible difference in image quality. One of the reasons why some games still put high levels of AA in their presets in my opinion is marketing - back when resolutions started to stagnate at 1080p but GFX cards kept gaining in power then AA was one of the cheapest tricks (with lower probability of backfiring, like tessellating excessively unseen water) to make the game more graphically demanding at highest preset levels. The marketing reason in there is that gaming sites use graphically demanding games for their tests, so your game gets mentioned and perhaps someone will buy it because it is considered graphically particularly demanding. Other "big thing" that was supposed to eat a lot of GPU power was 3D but that sort of failed to make big enough splash. Atm 4K seems to be taking off the ground pretty well though.


Meh. can't take 1080p without AA... I run as much AA as possible on my games, jaggies just ruin it otherwise. Vram and bandwidth has always been a decider for me (in general) when comparing flagship gpus. Plus it's nice seeing over 400gb/s bandwidth on my oc'ed 290x knowing that is plenty for most AA I can throw it's way


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> High levels of AA are anyway relics of the past. It might have made sense on very low resolution screens, like, say, 21'' 1024x768, for example. Your average 21''...23'' 1080p screen becomes already "retina" at ~90 cm. So AA levels above x2 to x4 on normal distance to such screen are more like placebo - you just know you are on "true ultra" instead of visible difference in image quality.


I completely disagree.

The difference between no AA, 2x MSAA, and 4x MSAA, are plainly visible on a typical 1080p display and normal view distances. Higher levels are a more subtle improvement, but many people can still see a clear improvement. Going from none to 4x is a night and day difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I dont understand people who needs to max out their games with taxing MSAA or even more taxing SSAA (SMAA does insanely good job without nearly any FPS hit). Not really worth it buy another GPU just for AA, since SMAA really can do the job nearly as good (or even better if you know how to tweak colors and stuff).


There are always trade-offs for SMAA and FXAA in terms of color reproduction and blurring. MSAA is a good compromise, while SSAA is almost always the best if you have the performance surplus for it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> WTH is "true ultra" in BF4??


I'd also like to know!


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'd also like to know!


When everything is maxed out like the Ultra preset does. Lower AA after setting the preset is not ultra


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> When everything is maxed out like the Ultra preset does. Lower AA after setting the preset is not ultra


Oh right. I thought it meant there was a .cfg hack to enable new features.


----------

